# Diablo 3: Die große PC-Games-Umfrage drei Wochen nach Release



## Petra_Froehlich (6. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Die große PC-Games-Umfrage drei Wochen nach Release* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Die große PC-Games-Umfrage drei Wochen nach Release


----------



## Stonemender (6. Juni 2012)

Wo sind die Umfrageergebnisse der ersten D3-Umfrage einige Tage nach release?


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juni 2012)

[x] Serverstabilität fixen
[x] Echtgeld Auktionshaus verwerfen
[x] mehr Set Item drops. Hatte noch keins nach 120 Spielstunden.
[x] von Charakterlevel 60 auf 80 hoch.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (6. Juni 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Wo sind die Umfrageergebnisse der ersten D3-Umfrage einige Tage nach release?


 
Wir haben die Umfrageergebnisse jetzt im Text verlinkt - danke für den Hinweis.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Chronik (6. Juni 2012)

Ich würde noch eine 10. Frage hinzufügen.
10. Hast Du schon Diablo 3 gekauft oder hast Du es noch vor. (mehrere Antworten möglich)
- Ja
- Falls nein, wegen den ständigen laggs (der fehelenden Serverstabilität)
- Falls nein, wegen den Hacks
- Ja ich hab mir noch vor Diablo 3 zu kaufen
- Eigener Kommentar

Bei dieser Frage sind natürlich mehrere Antworten möglich!

Ach und liebes PCGames Team, ich weiß nicht ob Euch das klar ist. Aber schreibt man nicht eine Person die man nicht kennt mit groß Buchstaben an(den ersten Buchstaben)? Ihr habt immer das "du" klein geschrieben. Es ist ok das Ihr uns Duzt, für mich jedenfalls. Aber ich bin Euch noch niemals persönlich begenet, oder?


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. Juni 2012)

Hmm komisch, kann die Ergebnisse der ersten Umfrage nicht nachvollziehen.
Alee haben gemeckert und geschimpft aber soviele Leute lieben es gepeinigt zu werden?
Unverständlich...


----------



## Farragut (6. Juni 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen.
> Blizzard verträgt keine schlechte Publicity, deswegen werden solche Ergebnisse nicht veröffentlicht.


 
oh man du kleiner Troll, schau doch mal was Petra geschrieben hat, bevor du irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien startest und dich lächerlich machst


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. Juni 2012)

Selber kleiner Troll, guck mal auf die Uhrzeit. Als ich angefangen hab stand noch nichts von ihr.
Habe meine Antwort auch diesbezüglich korregiert. Denk nach bevor du was schreibst und DICH lächerlich machst.


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ach und liebes PCGames Team, ich weiß nicht ob Euch das klar ist. Aber schreibt man nicht eine Person die man nicht kennt mit groß Buchstaben an(den ersten Buchstaben)? Ihr habt immer das "du" klein geschrieben. Es ist ok das Ihr uns Duzt, für mich jedenfalls. Aber ich bin Euch noch niemals persönlich begenet, oder?


Nein, "du" KANN groß geschrieben werden. Richtiger ist aber, es klein zu schreiben.
"Sie" - als Anrede - wird allerdings groß geschrieben.

Duden | Groß- und Kleinschreibung

EDIT:
lol, das Duden-Beispiel endet mit


> Herzliche Grüße
> Deine (oder deine) Petra


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (6. Juni 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich würde noch eine 10. Frage hinzufügen.
> 10. Hast Du schon Diablo 3 gekauft oder hast Du es noch vor. (mehrere Antworten möglich)
> - Ja
> - Falls nein, wegen den ständigen laggs (der fehelenden Serverstabilität)
> ...



Die Nichtkauf-/Kaufabsichten haben wir schon mal abgefragt an anderer Stelle, deshalb ist's hier nicht nochmal drin. Hier geht es explizit um Leute, die das Spiel erworben haben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Farragut (6. Juni 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Selber kleiner Troll, guck mal auf die Uhrzeit. Als ich angefangen hab stand noch nichts von ihr.
> Habe meine Antwort auch diesbezüglich korregiert. Denk nach bevor du was schreibst und DICH lächerlich machst.


 
richtig und nur weil Petra noch nichts dazu gesagt hatte, bist du auf die klevere "Blizzard hat das verweigert" Idee gekommen...türlich


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. Juni 2012)

Ja warum denn nicht? War halt schneller. 
Scheibar habe ich eine kreativere Fantasie als du...aber egal ich will mich nicht mit dir streiten.


----------



## candlebright (6. Juni 2012)

Bin ich blind oder wo ist denn der Link zur Unfrage ?


----------



## Farragut (6. Juni 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Ja warum denn nicht? War halt schneller.
> Scheibar habe ich eine kreativere Fantasie als du...aber egal ich will mich nicht mit dir streiten.


 
ganz unrecht hast du ja mit Blizzard nicht, die leugnen ja noch immer das es keinen Account-Hack gibt, aber haben schon eine automatisierten Restorefunktion eingebaut, wenn es jemanden trifft..


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. Juni 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> ganz unrecht hast du ja mit Blizzard nicht, die leugnen ja noch immer das es keinen Account-Hack gibt, aber haben schon eine automatisierten Restorefunktion eingebaut, wenn es jemanden trifft..



Ja so sieht es aus.
Sie leugnen alles was schlechte Kunde über sie verbreitet, an Statt ehrlich mit den Kunden umzugehen die ihnen noch Vertrauen entgegen bringen.
Im offiziellen Forum gibt es jetzt teilweise sogar schon Banns für Leute die sich offenkundig beschweren und das obwohl diese sachlich bleiben und nicht gegen die Grundsatzregeln des Forums verstoßen.
Da kann man einfach nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## tobiaskuehne (6. Juni 2012)

candlebright schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder wo ist denn der Link zur Unfrage ?


 
Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit... ^^


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2012)

tobiaskuehne schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit... ^^


Die Umfrage ist direkt unter dem Artikel eingebettet. 
Müssen Sie mal nen vernünftige Browser nutzen, Herr tobiaskuehne.


----------



## Chronik (6. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein, "du" KANN groß geschrieben werden. Richtiger ist aber, es klein zu schreiben.
> "Sie" - als Anrede - wird allerdings groß geschrieben.


 
Achso, mhh OK. Mir ist es trotzdem lieber wenn man "du" groß schreibt ("Du"). Ist einfach persönlicher bzw. HÖFLICHER. Wenn ich Dich z.B. was frage, schreib ich auch nicht du klein immer Du oder Sie groß. Naja Ansichtsache.

Aber danke für die Duden Aufklärung




Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Die Nichtkauf-/Kaufabsichten haben wir  schon mal abgefragt an anderer Stelle, deshalb ist's hier nicht nochmal  drin.



Ist die Umfrage noch offen oder wurde sie schon beendet ggf. mit Ergebniss?
Können Sie mir mal einen Link dazu geben?


----------



## sTalk3er (6. Juni 2012)

Spiel ist fine, Inferno zu einfach, loot in act 1-2 zu schwach, selten serverprobleme, 30er ping.

MfG


----------



## Emandil (6. Juni 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach hat D3 den Editors Choice Award definitiv verdient!
.......über die 91er Wertung lässt sich allerdings streiten. Ich bin großer Fan von Felix Schütz, aber unterstelle ihm einfach mal das er (als selbst bekennender Blizzard Fanboy) einfach zuviele Augen zugedrückt hat, als es ums Thema Serverprobleme ging, denn auch heute noch hat man damit zu kämpfen. Das Konzept der PC Games ist, das der Spielspaß bewertet wird wesegen Origin/Steam/etc. Diskussionen nie in die Wertung einflossen, wenn mich der Onlinezwang allerings am spielen meines Einzelspielparts hindert (bzw. zum "Glückspiel" macht), dann hat das allerdings sehr wohl was mit (fehlendem) Spielspaß zu tun.

Nun ja, allerdings ist es mir auch relativ egal, denn der Unterschied zwischen einer 91 und einer (meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigteren) 89 ist für mich nicht von belang, denn beide Wertungen drücken aus "Achtung: Gutes Spiel!"....die 3 Punkte Unterschied interessieren Blizzard da wahrscheinlich schon eher.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (6. Juni 2012)

Emandil schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat D3 den Editors Choice Award definitiv verdient!
> .......über die 91er Wertung lässt sich allerdings streiten. Ich bin großer Fan von Felix Schütz, aber unterstelle ihm einfach mal das er (als selbst bekennender Blizzard Fanboy) einfach zuviele Augen zugedrückt hat, als es ums Thema Serverprobleme ging, denn auch heute noch hat man damit zu kämpfen. (...) Nun ja, allerdings ist es mir auch relativ egal, denn der Unterschied zwischen einer 91 und einer (meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigteren) 89 ist für mich nicht von belang, denn beide Wertungen drücken aus "Achtung: Gutes Spiel!"....die 3 Punkte Unterschied interessieren Blizzard da wahrscheinlich schon eher.



Kurz von meiner Seite: Im Heft steht genau, auf was die Wertung basiert. Wir hatten in der Testphase keine massiven Login-Probleme (abgesehen nach Mitternacht am 15.05.). Insofern hat das bei der Beurteilung keine wesentliche Rolle gespielt.

Wir halten nichts davon, dem Spiel eine Art "stundenabhängige" Wertung zu vergeben, abhängig von der Login-Situation. ("Mittwoch, 30.05., 15 Uhr = 91 %" / "Mittwoch, 30.05., 20:45 = 52 %"). Prinzipiell sind wir der Meinung, dass die Server laufen müssen und ein problemloses Spiel möglich sein muss, Punkt. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass man ständig mit dem Battle.net verbunden sein muss.

Hinter der Wertung und dem "Editor's Choice" steht die komplette Redaktion, Felix hat das ja nicht im stillen Kämmerlein ausgewürfelt (er war einer von drei Testern).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Emandil (6. Juni 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind wir der Meinung, dass die Server laufen müssen und ein problemloses Spiel möglich sein muss, Punkt. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass man ständig mit dem Battle.net verbunden sein muss.



Klares Statement, danke...



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Hinter der Wertung und dem "Editor's Choice" steht die komplette Redaktion, Felix hat das ja nicht im stillen Kämmerlein ausgewürfelt (er war einer von drei Testern).



Steh ich auch dahinter, es ging mir ja auch nicht um eine "krasse" Wertungsdiskussion, denn wie ich schon schrieb hat das Spiel den "Editors Choice", sowie eine hohe Wertung mehr als Verdient. Der eine wertet halt "so hoch" (91) und der andere nur "so hoch" (89) beides steht für ein erstklassiges Spiel. Man sollte da als Redakteur/Redaktion auch drüber stehen, wenn andere sagen "Wie kannst du nur 91 geben?" oder "Wieso gibst du so eine hohe Wertung?"....naja....je größer das Spiel, desto größer auch die Aufregung!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. Juni 2012)

Emandil schrieb:


> je größer das Spiel, desto größer auch die Aufregung!


 Tell me about it...


----------



## LikeMe (6. Juni 2012)

Würde mein D3 gerne erstmal bekommen... 3 Wochen nach release und Thalia(.de) beteuert dass sie Diablo 3 immer noch nicht nicht liefern können... (habs 1 woche vor release vorbestellt) Wisst ihr ob das generell bei allen Händlern im moment so ist ?
oder versucht mich Thalia zu bescheißen ? Lohnt es sich zu stornieren ? und es woanders zu kaufen/bestellen ? Bitte um Antwort, bin langsam ziehmlich ratlos -_-


----------



## Zerth (6. Juni 2012)

Macht auf highlevel mehr Spass als gedacht, allerdings warte ich auf den patch, in dem Akt II Inferno entschärft wird. Das ist mir momentan zu schwer, auf durchsterben habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (6. Juni 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind wir der Meinung, dass die Server laufen müssen und ein problemloses Spiel möglich sein muss, Punkt. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass man ständig mit dem Battle.net verbunden sein muss.
> 
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 
Auch wenn ich selbst keine Probleme mit Diablo III habe und eure Wertung gut nachvollziehen kann (hätte sogar 92% gegeben  ), ist DIESE Ausage genau das, womit es sich die meisten Magazine einfach viel zu leicht machen.

Das hier geschriebene ist die Theorie. Das was dann tatsächlich der Fall ist, die Praxis.

Wenn ihr stets nach dieser Ansicht vorgeht, dann lachen sich doch alle Hersteller ins Fäustchen.

Wenn ein Spiel mit Online-Zwang versehen ist, dann muss sich die PRAKTISCHE Umsetzung auch in der Wertung niederschlagen. Und nur weil ein Spiel, aufgrund häufiger Server-Ausfälle erstmal mit, sagen wir 82% abgestraft wird, heißt das ja nicht, dass es bei der Wertung bleibt. Unternimmt der Hersteller die Anstrengungen und sorgt für ein stabileres Spielen auf der Kundenseite, dann darf die Wertung gerne um 5 -10% (wie auch immer) erhöht werden.

Sorry, aber einfach vom Optimalzustand auszugehen, ist mMn einfach falsch. Die Bundesregierung tut aktuell das Gleiche beim Betreuungsangebot für (Klein)Kinder. Es werden massig Krippen und KiTas gebaut, aber es mangelt (aufgrund schlechter Bezahlung und zu hohen Gruppenstärken - ja, ich bin vom Fach) an Personal. Auch hier liest man immer wieder davon, dass "das Personal halt dazu sein hat".  Die Realität sieht anders aus.

Ich bin mir sicher, jemand aus dem Wirtschaftsbereich kann von dort ein eben solches Beispiel bringen.

Kurz gesagt: die grundsätzliche Annahme, es "muss funktionieren" ist hier schlicht und einfach, auch rückblickend auf Ubi-Launcher, etc. nicht der Realität entsprechend und sollte im Sinne des Kunden (und damit der Leserschaft eueres Magazins) dringend überdacht werden.


----------



## Sirius89 (7. Juni 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Macht auf highlevel mehr Spass als gedacht, allerdings warte ich auf den patch, in dem Akt II Inferno entschärft wird. Das ist mir momentan zu schwer, auf durchsterben habe ich keine Lust.



Seh ich auch so.Ich mag ja Herausforderungen aber eine bombe von ner Lacuni Huntress und man is tot?Das is nich schwer das is einfach dumm und hat nix mit Schwierigkeit zu tun.Sie sollens schwer lassen,aber bitte fair.Naja,der nächste Patch scheint wirklich Sahne zu werden.


----------



## ChesterB21 (7. Juni 2012)

Mein Resume nach drei Wochen intensivem Testen:

Auf der Haben Seite steht ein in meinen Augen deutlich interessanteres Character- und Kampfsystem als in den Vorgängern und das Abschwören vom "Jeder Dungeon hat 4 Ebenen"- Paradigma, das sorgt für Abwechslung. Das war es dann leider auch schon. Wenn ich es ohne Ausschweifungen runterbreche dann ist Diablo 3 in meinen Augen ein weiterer Zugang auf der Liste der Spiele die ohne den Hype um die Marke, der durch seine Vorgänger erzeugt wurde, weder Kommerziell noch in Kritiken den Erfolg gehabt hätte den er jetzt hat. Das hat Blizzard bei Starcraft 2 deutlich besser gemacht.

Was führt zu dieser Ansicht:

Die Story wird keinem aktuellen Standart mehr gerecht, da lasse ich auch das Argument, dass es hier ja auch um ein Action RPG geht nicht gelten, wo es doch heutzutage bei AAA Titeln in fast jedem Genre zum Usus gehört eine gute und spannende Story in Szene zu setzen. Diablo 3 ist viel zu vorhersehbar, und viel zu offensichtlich eingekürzt. Da wäre undendlich viel Platz für noch einen Akt gewesen, damit es dann auch wirklich 4 sind. Denn Akt 4 als solchen zu bezeichnen ist beinahe eine Frechheit. Das ist bestenfalls ein Epilog.

Das Balancing und die Item-Drops sind, meiner Meinung nach gewollt (anders wäre es auch aus Ökonomischer Sicht völliger Humbug mit Blick auf das Echtgeld-AH), viel zu sehr darauf ausgerichtet, dass man, um aus dem gut ausgeklügelten Charactersystem nutzen zu ziehen, das AH aufsuchen muss. Und machen wir uns nix vor, sobald es geschaltet wird, gibt es gute Items nur noch im Echtgeld-AH, die Itemfarmer wären dumm es anders zu machen. Das ist ein in meinen Augen unfairer Umgang mit dem Spieler, den man schon von den F2P (P2W) MMO's kennt und den leider viel zu viele dumme Schafe (man nennt sie auch Kunden) mitmachen.

Die tolle 3D Grafik sieht durch die fixe Kameraperspektive aus wie Diablo 2 in höherer Auflösung und da fragt man sich, was dann der Aufwand der Produktion in 3D soll. Hinzukommt, dass man sehr häufig auf Grund der vielen Effekte die Übersicht verliert.

Wir haben also ne schlechte Story und ein zwar gutes Charactersystem und Balancing, dass mir aber in Zukunft wohl nur Spaß bringt, wenn ich bereit bin über die 60€ hinaus weiteres Geld zu bezahlen. Dazu ungenutztes und damit unnötiges 3D.

Sagt ihr mir: Warum sollte ich weiter spielen?

Achja ganz vergessen: Um das ganze zu toppen wird der am Einzelspielermodus (den es ja implizit gibt auch wenn es explizit nie so gesagt wurde, damit man weiter von einem Online-Spiel sprechen kann) interessierte Spieler gezwungen dauerhaft online zu sein und sich mit den üblichen Problemen, wie unter der Last zusammenbrechende Server oder Datenverluste auf Grund von Hardwarefehlern und Hacks, rumzuschlagen. Das ganze unter den zwei dummen Argumenten "Schutz vor Software-Piraterie" und "Damit auch Solospieler vom AH profitieren können". Die meisten Solospieler haben im Zweifelsfall ohnehin kein Interesse am AH, bzw. würden dafür auch in Kauf nehmen wie bei D2 einfach im Battle.NET Multiplayer Games spielen zu müssen.

Und dass irgendeine technische Maßnahme vor Software Piraterie schützt, wird seit drei Jahrzehnten Spielegeschichte, bei jeder neuen technischen Maßnahme widerlegt. Der Leidtragende ist dabei immer der zahlende Kunde, der die Entwicklung der Maßnahmen zu einem Teil mitbezahlen muss und hinterher in den meisten Fällen als einziger unter unangenehmen Auswirkungen der Maßnahme zu leiden hat.

Software-Piraterie ist Diebstahl!!! Keine Frage. Ich Stelle aber sehr wohl in Frage, auch aus Verbraucherschutz Sicht, dass ich als zahlender Kunde indirekt mit darunter Leide.


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Ich sage es mal so: D3 hat meine Vorfreude auf TL2 massiv gesteigert. Weil:


Ein Solospiel welches auf eine Server-Client-Architektur basiert im besten Fall suboptimal ist, im schlechtesten Fall unspielbar.
Ein Solospiel bei welchem man ab einem gewissen Punkt nur weiterkommt, wenn man sich Items kauft demotivierend ist. Das Schöne an D2 war für mich das Erlebnis, ein Item zu finden, dass meinen Charakter verbessert. Ein Item zu kaufen, welches meinen Charakter verbessert macht viel weniger Freude.
Sich D3 nicht "episch", sondern mehr wie ein Film anfühlt, den man sich im Zeitraffer anschaut. Das ist natürlich vollkommen subjektiv.
D3 kein "Spiel für Spieler" sondern ein "Spiel für Konsumenten" ist. Mods sind aufgrund der Client-Server-Architektur nicht möglich (nein, Nude-Mods zähle ich nunmal nicht wirklich dazu...), LAN ist nicht mögich (ja, mag ja sein, dass man im Zeitalter des Highspeed-Internets LAN für überholt hält, aber kleine, unabhängige Netzwerke werden ihren eigenen Reiz nicht so schnell verlieren), Handel ist ein zentraler Bestandteil des Spieles und die Echtgeld-Kosten sind nach oben offen.
Mit jedem Tag der vergeht, verliert D3 zusehends mehr von seinem Reiz auf mich.


----------



## Nightred (7. Juni 2012)

D3 ist schon geil. Aber das RMA und die Serverprobleme in Europa machen mich nicht gerade glücklich.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

ChesterB21 schrieb:


> Mein Resume nach drei Wochen intensivem Testen:



Momentanes Suchtspiel Nummer 1. MMn macht es alles richtig. Selbst die angesprochenen Serverprobleme, Online Zwang im SP oder so schaffen es in keinster Weise mein Spielerlebnis zu trüben.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (7. Juni 2012)

Es ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Login (ganze 3x bisher), seit einer Woche garkeine mehr.

Unabhängig davon muss ein Spiel, dass Online-Zwang voraussetzt, auch von Anfang an fehlerfrei funktionieren. Liebe Magazine, IHR habt es in der Hand. Klare Abwertung hätte hier Wunder wirken können. Wenn ein "Triple- A"-Spiel wegen problematischer Server "nur" 80% bekommt, arbeiten die Hersteller sicherlich schneller an der Lösung als wenn Tester "fehlerfreie Server einfach vorraussetzen" und an der Realität vorbeiwerten.


----------



## maxilink (7. Juni 2012)

diablo3 ist auf jeden fall ein tolles spiel und nach kurzer skepsis konnte ich mich auch mit dem neuen skillsystem anfreunden, aber ein hauptproblem macht schon einen größeren teil von meinem spielspaß kaputt: hab z.b. gestern abend zum ersten mal diablo gelegt (allgemein etwas langweiliger endkampf aber wenigstens hat der ein bisschen länger gedauert als die anderen bosskämpfe) und was bekam ich als loot? Level 17 gelbe gegenstände....was soll ich damit? und so gings mir eigentlich nach jedem bosskampf, klar kann man die im ah verkaufen aber das wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht benutzen und das kann ja auch nie so ein tolles geühl sein wie wenn man einen geilen gegenstand für seinen charakter nach dem kampf bekommt


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

maxilink schrieb:


> diablo3 ist auf jeden fall ein tolles spiel und nach kurzer skepsis konnte ich mich auch mit dem neuen skillsystem anfreunden, aber ein hauptproblem macht schon einen größeren teil von meinem spielspaß kaputt: hab z.b. gestern abend zum ersten mal diablo gelegt (allgemein etwas langweiliger endkampf aber wenigstens hat der ein bisschen länger gedauert als die anderen bosskämpfe) und was bekam ich als loot? Level 17 gelbe gegenstände....was soll ich damit? und so gings mir eigentlich nach jedem bosskampf, klar kann man die im ah verkaufen aber das wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht benutzen und das kann ja auch nie so ein tolles geühl sein wie wenn man einen geilen gegenstand für seinen charakter nach dem kampf bekommt


 
Das ist das schöne dan Diablo. Was droppt ist nicht vorgegeben. Töte Diablo doch nochmal und seh was er droppt. Du kannst ja zu jeder Zeit Deine aktive Quest wechseln.

Bei mir ist es normalerweise so: Wenni ich Mönch spiele droppen Barbaren Sachen. Wenn ich Zauberer Spiele droppen Mönch Sachen. Wenn ich Hexdok spiele droppen Barbaren Sachen


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was droppt ist nicht vorgegeben.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Vorhersehen kann man es nicht, schon klar, aber der hinter den Drops stehende Algorythmus scheint nicht ganz so zufällig zu sein, wie es man von einem "reinen Zufallsprinzip" erwarten würde. Du schreibst ja selbst:



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenni ich Mönch spiele droppen Barbaren Sachen. Wenn ich Zauberer Spiele droppen Mönch Sachen. Wenn ich Hexdok spiele droppen Barbaren Sachen



Ich habe eine ähnliche Beobachtung gemacht: Drops für meine jeweilige Klasse sind weitaus seltener als für andere Klassen. Natürlich kann das immer noch reiner Zufall sein, aber je mehr man spielt, bzw. umso mehr Drops man vergleicht, umso ausgeglichener sollte es bei einem reinen Zufall werden. Irgendwann sollte man in etwa annähernd gleich viele Drops für jede Klasse finden, inklusive der eigenen. Scheint aber bei D3 bislang nicht der Fall zu sein (wobei ich zugebe, dass der Zeitraum nicht unbedingt ausreicht, um eine eindeutige Tendenz auszumachen).

Für mich steckt hier klar Absicht dahinter: Dadurch dass man Drops für die Klasse des Spielers seltener macht als Drops für andere Klassen, "animiert" man den Spieler "mit sanftem Druck" dazu das AH zu benutzen...


----------



## ViktorEippert (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für mich steckt hier klar Absicht dahinter: Dadurch dass man Drops für die Klasse des Spielers seltener macht als Drops für andere Klassen, "animiert" man den Spieler "mit sanftem Druck" dazu das AH zu benutzen...


 
Achso? Einfach mehrere Klassen zu spielen ist also keine Option?


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Achso? Einfach mehrere Klassen zu spielen ist also keine Option?



Klar. Und jetzt wird's interessant: Als der verschlagene Programmierer der ich nunmal bin, würde ich erstmal checken, welche Klassen unter Deinem User sind, deren Levels berücksichtigen und die Drops entsprechend senken. Nun bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als ALLE Klassen auf max. Level zu spielen, wenn Du in den Genuss des reinen Zufallsprinzips kommen möchtest - wobei ich ja dann noch prüfen könnte, wieviel Zeit Du mit welchem Character am meisten verbracht hast...


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja selbst:
> 
> Ich habe eine ähnliche Beobachtung gemacht: Drops für meine jeweilige Klasse sind weitaus seltener als für andere Klassen.



Wie sagt man, das ist eher die menschliche Eigenschaft daß einem mehr auffällt wenn man etwas nicht bekommt. 

Außerdem gibt es 4 Klassen für die Items droppen die man nicht benötigt und nur eine "DropKlasse" die man braucht, also hat jedes Item eine 1/5 Chance daß man es gut findet, ganz allgemein gehalten.

edit: Das letzte was ich tun würde ist anderen irgendwelche Dinge zu unterstellen da ich sie unmöglich beweisen kann.

edit2: Und es ist ja nicht vorgegeben daß Zufall bedeutet daß gleich viele Items für jede Klasse droppen. Es ist halt Zufall  Wie Du geschrieben hast reicht der Zeitraum noch nicht um einen Zufall auszuwerten. Ich meine aber daß es bei mir auch Tagesabhängig ist, je nachdem wie "meine Sterne stehen"


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Klar. Und jetzt wird's interessant: Als der verschlagene Programmierer der ich nunmal bin, würde ich erstmal checken, welche Klassen unter Deinem User sind, deren Levels berücksichtigen und die Drops entsprechend senken. Nun bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als ALLE Klassen auf max. Level zu spielen, wenn Du in den Genuss des reinen Zufallsprinzips kommen möchtest - wobei ich ja dann noch prüfen könnte, wieviel Zeit Du mit welchem Character am meisten verbracht hast...



Hehe, warts ab. Wenn man das AH 3 Monate meidet wird Blizzard den Teil des Programmcodes aktivieren der das AH-Fenster bei jedem einloggen 30 Sekunden öffnet  Zusaätzlich wird die droprate für legendäre Items auf Null gesetzt und von Deinem Magic-Find 100 abgezogen


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie sagt man, das ist eher die menschliche Eigenschaft daß einem mehr auffällt wenn man etwas nicht bekommt.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es 4 Klassen für die Items droppen die man nicht benötigt und nur eine "DropKlasse" die man braucht, also hat jedes Item eine 1/5 Chance daß man es gut findet, ganz allgemein gehalten.



Richtig, ein ausgeglichenes Zufallsprinzip würde genau das bewirken: Von 5 gedroppten Items passt 1 für die Klasse die Du gerade spielst. Natürlich ist ein 5-er-Sample ungeeignet, da es durchaus sein könnte, dass hiervon keines für Deine Klasse passt oder sogar alle passen. Aber wenn Du dann 10000 Drops vergleichst, sollte es sich allmählich auf 2000 pro Klasse (+/- versteht sich) eingependelt haben. Wenn Du aber nach 10000 Drops feststellst, dass für die von Dir gespielte Klasse tatsächlich weniger als sagen wir mal 1000 Items gedroppt sind, tja dann... dann ist die Verteilung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ganz so zufällig wie angenommen.

Wie schon gesagt: Die Zahl der Drops die ich bisher zu Gesicht bekommen habe ist zu klein, um Tendenzen lupenrein auszumachen. Aber meine bisherigen Beobachtungen deuten genau auf das hin: Die Verteilung der Drops ist nicht gleichmässig.


----------



## ChesterB21 (7. Juni 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Achso? Einfach mehrere Klassen zu spielen ist also keine Option?


 
Wenn ich durch das Lootsystem dazu getrieben werde nicht mehr. Wenn aus einer Option Zwang wird in einem Spiel, fängt man schon an den Ursprünglichen Sinn des Spiels ad absurdum zu führen, der da wäre, dass der Spieler Spaß hat und dabei entspannen kann. Das kann er aber nur, wenn er unter den Optionen frei wählen kann, was auch die Wahl beinhaltet nur eine Klasse zu spielen, weil einen die anderen nicht interessieren.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. Wo beim Gamedesign von vorneherein die Frage eine Rolle spielt, wie man über Micropayments Geld verdienen kann, werden schlicht viele sehr dumme Entscheidungen getroffen, die sich nur leider noch viel zu wenig rächen, weil es offenbar genug Leute gibt, die sich gerne das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen.


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hehe, warts ab. Wenn man das AH 3 Monate meidet wird Blizzard den Teil des Programmcodes aktivieren der das AH-Fenster bei jedem einloggen 30 Sekunden öffnet  Zusaätzlich wird die droprate für legendäre Items auf Null gesetzt und von Deinem Magic-Find 100 abgezogen



Das AH-Fenster aktivieren... das wäre dann doch ziemlich auffällig  Aber den Magic-Find zu senken würde dann nicht unbedingt dermassen auffallen


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Richtig, ein ausgeglichenes Zufallsprinzip würde genau das bewirken: Von 5 gedroppten Items passt 1 für die Klasse die Du gerade spielst. Natürlich ist ein 5-er-Sample ungeeignet, da es durchaus sein könnte, dass hiervon keines für Deine Klasse passt oder sogar alle passen. Aber wenn Du dann 10000 Drops vergleichst, sollte es sich allmählich auf 2000 pro Klasse (+/- versteht sich) eingependelt haben. Wenn Du aber nach 10000 Drops feststellst, dass für die von Dir gespielte Klasse tatsächlich weniger als sagen wir mal 1000 Items gedroppt sind, tja dann... dann ist die Verteilung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ganz so zufällig wie angenommen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: Die Zahl der Drops die ich bisher zu Gesicht bekommen habe ist zu klein, um Tendenzen lupenrein auszumachen. Aber meine bisherigen Beobachtungen deuten genau auf das hin: Die Verteilung der Drops ist nicht gleichmässig.



Siehe meinen Post #39

Ich habe nicht über alle Drops die ich erhalten habe Buch geführt.

Dennoch würde ich denken daß ca. 1/5 der Drops für meinen derzeitigen Char sind. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht daß ich sie anziehe (muss ja nicht dringend eine bessere Qualität sein^^)

Da ich aber generell das AH meide und Inferno selber schaffen möchte habe spiele ich auch parallel mit allen 5 Klassen (derzeitig sind meine Chars (Lvl 15,23,28,32,3. So kann ich quasi alle Drops verwenden die ich finde (wenn sie gut sind) und habe noch Monate Spaß bis ich Inferno knacke


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

ChesterB21 schrieb:


> Wenn ich durch das Lootsystem dazu getrieben werde nicht mehr.



Ouch.

Schwimmst Du gerne? Aber nicht wenn es heiss ist oder? Schliesslich wirst Du durch die Hitze dazu getrieben zu schwimmen  Okay, doofes Beispiel.

Aber Du besitzt kein IPhone, kein Android, benutzt kein Windows und hast auch nichts abonniert und bist nirgens registriert oder?

Du wirst durch nichts dazu getrieben. Es droppt genug ohne mehrere Chars. Es gibt ein AH.

Wenn man aber mit allem chronisch unzufrieden ist (AH, mehere Chars, Droprate, Wetter) hört sich Deine Aussage sehr intelligent an. Sie ist einfach nur dumm weil Du Dein Glück von den Absichten anderer abhängig machst.


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Post #39
> 
> Ich habe nicht über alle Drops die ich erhalten habe Buch geführt.
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du den Butcher schon im Alptraum-Modus gelegt? Wenn ja, hat der irgendwas gelbes gedroppt? Falls nein, tja... ich bin offenbar nicht der einzige, der die Feststellung machen durfte, dass ein Endboss ab Alptraum nicht zwingend gelbe droppt... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du möglichst lange Deinen Spass hast und daraus nicht irgendwann Frust wird


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hast Du den Butcher schon im Alptraum-Modus gelegt? Wenn ja, hat der irgendwas gelbes gedroppt? Falls nein, tja... ich bin offenbar nicht der einzige, der die Feststellung machen durfte, dass ein Endboss ab Alptraum nicht zwingend gelbe droppt... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du möglichst lange Deinen Spass hast und daraus nicht irgendwann Frust wird


 Bosse haben bei mir in Albtraum kein einziges gelbes Item gedroppt. Dafür Elite / Gelbe / Lila gegner umsomehr. Klar nicht immer alles für meinen Hauptcharakter und nicht immer gut aber doch ordentlich.


----------



## wurzn (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ouch.
> 
> Schwimmst Du gerne? Aber nicht wenn es heiss ist oder? Schliesslich wirst Du durch die Hitze dazu getrieben zu schwimmen  Okay, doofes Beispiel.
> 
> ...


 
hey vordi, wenn man keine ahnung hat.... zock bissi weiter, und dann reden wir mal. in inferno hast du 2 möglichkeiten: farmen über wochen und monate die selben abschnitte spielen um reich zu werden. und 2tens, für euros einkaufen. sobald echtgeld ah da is, brauchst auch kein gold mehr, sondern nur noch euros. du kennst den vorgänger nicht, da bin ich mir recht sicher. kaufst auch sonst JEDES kack spiel. nach paar hundert std spielzeit, schnallst evt auch du, was des für ne masche ist.


----------



## Mothman (7. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> kaufst auch sonst JEDES kack spiel.


Klar, D3 ist ein Kack-Spiel.  
Es gefällt dir nicht. Das ist alles. Also mach mal nicht so eine Welle.



wurzn schrieb:


> nach paar hundert std spielzeit, schnallst evt auch du, was des für ne masche ist.


Wenn man nen "paar hundert Stunden Spielzeit" mit einem Spiel verbringt, MUSS es einem ja Spaß machen. Und wenn ich nen "paar hundert Stunden Spielzeit" Spaß mit dem Spiel habe. kann man wohl kaum von einem schlechten Spiel sprechen.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hast Du den Butcher schon im Alptraum-Modus gelegt? Wenn ja, hat der irgendwas gelbes gedroppt? Falls nein, tja... ich bin offenbar nicht der einzige, der die Feststellung machen durfte, dass ein Endboss ab Alptraum nicht zwingend gelbe droppt... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du möglichst lange Deinen Spass hast und daraus nicht irgendwann Frust wird


 
Ja habe ich, glaube er hat nur blaues gedroppt.

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass die Bosse "nur" beim ersten Kill gelbes droppen. KA ob es stimmt. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht so drauf geachtet.

Gelb oder Orange ist aber nicht zwingend besser als blau. Ich persönlich habe lieber meine blaue Monk Waffe mit 26 Basisschaden, einem Sockel und +12 Dex als eine gelbe Waffe mit 23 Schaden, 2% Extra Gold, 2 Meter Gold Pick Up Radius, 2 Life on Kill,  Mana Regen +1% und Monstern bekommen 1 Schaden wenn sie dich angreifen.

Sind zwar mehr Stats, mMn aber unwichtig. Außerdem, wenn er zwingend Gelbe droppt wäre es ja kein Zufall mehr 

Ach ja Danke für Deine "Hoffnungen"


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> hey vordi, wenn man keine ahnung hat.... zock bissi weiter, und dann reden wir mal. in inferno hast du 2 möglichkeiten: farmen über wochen und monate die selben abschnitte spielen um reich zu werden. und 2tens, für euros einkaufen. sobald echtgeld ah da is, brauchst auch kein gold mehr, sondern nur noch euros. du kennst den vorgänger nicht, da bin ich mir recht sicher. kaufst auch sonst JEDES kack spiel. nach paar hundert std spielzeit, schnallst evt auch du, was des für ne masche ist.



hey wurzn,

bitte Tu mir den Gefallen und rede nicht so mit mir, so gut kennen wir uns nicht 

Ja, ich habe Ahnung. Zwar keine selbst erlebte, aber angelesene. Meinst Du nicht daß ich vieles über den ach so schweren Inferno Modus lese?

Ich bin nicht der jenighe der keine Ahnung hat, "ihr" (  ) seit die jenigen die nicht zufriedenzustellen seit. Chronische schlechtreder. Gefällt Dir das so tituliert zu werden? 

Wenn man ein Spiel mit max Grafik zocken kann wird gemeckert "Ahhh, wieso kann ich Grafik nicht höher schrauben?" Wenn ein Spiel erstellt wird deren max Grafik von aktueller Hardware gar nicht ausreizbar ist wird gemeckert "Wahhh, das Spiel ist scheisse optimiert".

Wenn man ein Spiel bekommt daß man schafft durchzuspielen wird gemeckert "Wahhhhh, viel zu einfach". Wenn extra ein Level für die Hardcore Fraktion erstellt wird der "sauschwer" sein soll wird wieder gemeckert "Wahhh, spinnt Blizz? Das ist nur so schwer um das AH voranzutreiben".

Echt, ich bin echt verzweifelt wenn ich mir vieles hier im Foum durchlese. Aber eines könnt ihr perfekt: "Meckern". 

Aber merk Dir eines: Meckern hat rein gar nichts mit nachdenken und Zusammenhänge verstehen zun tun sondern normalerweise etwas mit Egoismus.


----------



## ViktorEippert (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Klar. Und jetzt wird's interessant: Als der verschlagene Programmierer der ich nunmal bin, würde ich erstmal checken, welche Klassen unter Deinem User sind, deren Levels berücksichtigen und die Drops entsprechend senken. Nun bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als ALLE Klassen auf max. Level zu spielen, wenn Du in den Genuss des reinen Zufallsprinzips kommen möchtest - wobei ich ja dann noch prüfen könnte, wieviel Zeit Du mit welchem Character am meisten verbracht hast...


 
Mag gut sein, dass du das kannst. Aber was genau hat dein Pogrammiergeschick nun mit der Diskussion zu tun?
Oder soll das jetzt eine ernstgemeinte Unterstellung sein, dass Blizzard die beschriebenen Vorgänge tatsächlich ausübt? Na, das wäre dann mal eine neue Version der ganzen AH-Verschwörungstheorien.

Also ich für meinen Teil habe schon haufenweise gutes Loot für meine anderen Chars gefunden. Und von den Kollegen höre ich vergleichbares.


----------



## Dentagad (7. Juni 2012)

Am anfang dacht ich das Diablo 3 ein Flop ist. Besonders als ich in den Inferno Modus kam

Aber inzwischen seh ich das völlig anders. Das Gameplay ist einfach spitze. Das Handeln um an bessere Items zu kommen (sei es zwischen Spielern oder über das Auktions Haus) macht mir einen riesen Spass da ich auch sehr viel mit Ebay und Co handel und somit eh schon erfahrung darin hab. Ich habe schon einige schnäpchen gemacht die normalerweise für mehrere Millionen Gold im AH stehen 
Es existiert endlich ein richtiges Wirtschaftssystem in Diablo nicht wie in Diablo 2 wo alle Rare Items vs Rare Items getauscht haben.

Das Skillsystem ist ebenso sehr sehr erfrischend und erinnert mich sehr an Guildwars 1. Ab Inferno heist es eben: Man hat diese und diese Skills zur Auswahl... wie komm ich am besten durch?
Tja, das da einige überfordert sind war mir von vorne rein klar.


Ach bevor ich es vergesse: Ich Spiele einen Monk und bin in Act 4 angelangt. Mein Equip wird von mal zu mal besser und ich lerne immer mehr über meinen Monk kennen. Mit meiner Farmskillung komm ich inzwischen super solo zurecht.
Dazu hab ich ein sehr gutes Team mit denen ich ebenso regelmässig zusammen Spiele. Einen Barbar, Dh und einen Sorc. Zusammen mit mir als Monk sind wir ein super Team die sich auch gegenseitig mit Items helfen.

Server Probleme sind zwar ärgerlich aber wer hat den was anderes erwartet? Ich nicht. Mich wundert es sogar das sie so stabil laufen bei den Millionen von Spielern die sich ins B-Net stürzen. Das ist nunmal ein Blizzard Produkt und diese werden "erstürmt".


Ingesamt Super zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Klar hier und da müssen Patches her das is klar aber das wird doch eh passieren wie schon im 1.03 Patch beschrieben.Das ist schonmal ein sehr guter Schritt.
Diablo 3 ist nunmal ein reines Onlinespiel das unglaublich schwer zu Balancen ist bei allen schwierigkeitsgraden.Das sollte auch jedem mal klar sein. Ich hoffe nur das BLizzard den Inferno modus mit 1.03 nicht zu einfach gestaltet. Der MUSS fordernt sein sonst endet es wie in Diablo 2 das man nur permanent Cowruns veranstaltet und Twinkchars mit Funskillungen erstellt (ich hasse twinken!)

Ich grösste sorge ist aber die langzeitmotivation von D3. Den wenn ich Inferno mal durch bin und ein von mir gewünschtes Equip besitze. Was ist dann? EIne Itemspirale mag ich leider nicht so gerne.
Blizzard soll flott ein Addon nachschieben. Bei SC2 kann ich es verstehen das es schwer ist ein addon zu entwickeln aufgrund der Balance zwischen den Rassen... bei Diablo3 kann man aber contant leichter hinzufügen. Das ist Blizzard aber sicherlich schon bewusst und sie arbeiten fleissig daran (das pvp system ende des Jahres wird zeigen ob D3 auch auf dauer taugt!)

So meine 50cent 
Ich geh jetzt zocken!

Mfg


----------



## ChesterB21 (7. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ouch.
> 
> Schwimmst Du gerne? Aber nicht wenn es heiss ist oder? Schliesslich wirst Du durch die Hitze dazu getrieben zu schwimmen  Okay, doofes Beispiel.



Hast ja selbst erkannt.



Vordack schrieb:


> Du wirst durch nichts dazu getrieben. Es droppt genug ohne mehrere Chars. Es gibt ein AH.



Dass genug ohne mehrere Chars droppt wird offenbar nicht nur von mir anders empfunden. Wenn ich nicht stundenlang immer wieder denselben Akt durchackern will, bin ich darauf angewiesen entweder mit nem andern Char mein Glück zu versuchen oder das AH in Anspruch zu nehmen und unter dem Umstand ist es eben keine wirkliche Option mehr (im Sinne von kann aber muss nicht). Mit dem AH hätte ich ja gar kein Problem, wenn es nicht mit dem Echtgeld AH am Horizont absehbar darauf herauslaufen würde, dass auf die 60€ die ich schon gezahlt habe weitere Kosten drauf kommen, dafür, dass ich ein schon bezahltes Spiel zu Ende spielen kann ohne frustriert vor dem PC zu sitzen.



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn man aber mit allem chronisch unzufrieden ist (AH, mehere Chars, Droprate, Wetter) hört sich Deine Aussage sehr intelligent an. Sie ist einfach nur dumm weil Du Dein Glück von den Absichten anderer abhängig machst.



Das hat weniger mit chronischer Unzufriedenheit als mit einer gesunden Kritik an gewissen Entwicklungen im Gamesbereich zu tun. Nur weil eine große Zahl der Leute offenbar relativ viel mit sich machen lässt und es teilweise nicht einfach nur passiv hinnimmt sondern sogar aktiv mit einer gewissen Intoleranz und Unverschämtheit gegenüber Kritikern verteidigt, muss ich mir noch lange nicht sagen lassen meine Meinung sei dumm.

Und bevor du jetzt mit "Wenn du das Spiel nicht magst, spiel halt nicht kommst.": Wie ich schon in meinem ersten Kommentar geschrieben habe ist es genau das was ich tue. Hier wurde ich aber sogar per E-Mail als Abonnent explizit nach meiner Meinung gefragt, OHNE den Zusatzvermerk, dass diese positiv sein muss. Das wäre ja auch noch schöner. Und wenn dann Bezug auf die in den negativen Meinungen angeführten Argumente genommen wird, werde ich darauf auch mit meiner SIcht der Dinge antworten.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Klar. Und jetzt wird's interessant: Als der verschlagene Programmierer der ich nunmal bin, würde ich erstmal checken, welche Klassen unter Deinem User sind, deren Levels berücksichtigen und die Drops entsprechend senken. Nun bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als ALLE Klassen auf max. Level zu spielen, wenn Du in den Genuss des reinen Zufallsprinzips kommen möchtest - wobei ich ja dann noch prüfen könnte, wieviel Zeit Du mit welchem Character am meisten verbracht hast...


 Ich mag es mit allen Klassen zu zocken, habs jetzt mit allen auf Normal durch und stehe am Beginn des Albtraum-Modus mit wirklich gut ausgerüsteten Charakteren, ohne mir irgendwas im AH gekauft zu haben. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja erst mal einen komplett hochzocken, aber dann droppte so viel geiles Zeug für die anderen Klassen, dass ich mir dachte, warum soll ich die nicht damit durchfüttern. Und da man nicht unendlich viel Platz in der Truhe hat musste langsam mal anfangen das Zeug aufzubrauchen.


----------



## VigarLunaris (8. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube für einen editor Choice müssen parameter erfüllt sein die sich an 3 berühmt und berüchtigten Hauptfaktoren festmachen
 1) Spielpass : Steht ausser Frage  
2) Animation : Steht ausser Frage
 3) Langzeitspass : Ist zu hinterfragen


 Neben diesen Werte welche im Endeffekt "Lustbefriedigung" darstellen, stehen viele nebenpunkte. Ist es Lust wenn ein Offlinespiel "online" gehen muss um gespielt zu werden und dieser Onlinegang nicht "valide" stattfindet?

 Ich denke nein  Ist es vertretbar das man ein Vollpreisspiel um einen "Itemshop" (Echtgeld Auktionshaus) erweitert, der reales Geld einfordert um genutzt zu werden?  Auch dort denke ich nein

 Ist es vertretbar das aus Exploitnutzung Spieler ihre Chars schnell nach vorne bringen und somit einen Itemvorteil, sowohl für Gold auch auch echtgeldauktionshaus erspielen, und dieses nicht sofort geahnet und unterbunten wird?  Ich denke nein.  

Diese oben genannten Punkte umfassen Kundenkontakt und Kundenbindung. Normalerweise hat Blizzard dort ein gutes Vorgehen in dem jetzigen Konstrukt scheitern sie vollends dabei.   Bei anderen Spielen wird das "twinken" und somit fehlen von Content als negativ Bewertet - warum hier nicht?

 Der besondere Reiz von DII ist verloren. Damit ist nicht Spiel und Atmosspähre sondern Community gemeint. Gerade das Handeln über Foren führete zu Synergien in Kommunikation und Freundeskreis erweiterungen, welche nicht mal durch FB und Co. nachgebildet werden können 

Technisch ist das Spiel, wie viele anderen Blizzardspiele auch, vollends gelungen. Ein Editors Choice zu geben ist dort fraglich.Natürlich ist es bei euch der Beruf, ihr schaut "Zeitweilig" in ein Spiel. Spieler haben dort eine ander sicht drauf und ich - als nicht DIII Spieler - habe eine sicht darauf die kühl und analytisch die Punkte hernimmt welche aus Beta und dem wirtschaftlichen Konstrukt bestehen. Da könnte ich keinen Editor Choice vergeben sondern max. eine Wertung von 85-86% und dann später erneut testen.  

Das ist im übrigen meine persönliche Meinung es darf gerne darüber Diskutiert werden nur werde ich davon erstmal nicht abweichen, da ich dafür zu sehr eine Trennung von Vollpreis, MMO und F2P erwarte. Konstruke welche Geschäftsmodelle zur Gewinnmaximierung kombinieren sind mir dabei zuwider.


----------



## wurzn (8. Juni 2012)

@Vordack:

sorry, aber du meinst ja immer noch man kann es ohne AH schaffen. anfangs sicher, ja. aber du glaubst uns ja einfach nicht. lies mal bisschen im D 3 forum, evt findet sich ja ein netter exploit mit dem es möglich ist. und man hat des anfangs gesehn wie du, evt is man deshalb ja so entäuscht, weil man irgendwann nur noch das geldige F2P vor augen hat. aber naja, du wirst noch sehr viel mehr zeit investieren, und wirst dann um so mehr genervt sein, wenn du mal dahinter kommst. kann ja sein, das du dann kein problem mit echtgeld transaktionen hast.


----------



## Vordack (8. Juni 2012)

Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Ich "ticke" anders als Du. Ich habe andere Motivationen zu spielen als Du. Ich gehe anders mit Frust um als Du.

Wenn ic hmerken würde daß ich im Inferno partout nichts reisse würde ich nicht rumheulen sondern einfach was anders machen. Blizzard hat bereits gesagt daß der Mouds nur etwas für Freaks ist. Wieso soll ich mich dann beschweren nur weil ich nicht freakig genug bin und der Level anscheinend nicht für mich konzipiert ist? Soll ich Blizzard drängen den Level zu vereinfachen so dass alle Endbosse mal wieder am Day 1 gelegt werden? Es haben schon Leute Diablo auf Inferno gekillt also gibt es Menschen die so freakig sind. Soll ich denen ihren Spaß versauen nur weil ich nicht freakig genug bin? 

Das nenne ich Egoismus pur.



wurzn schrieb:


> @Vordack:
> 
> sorry, aber du meinst ja immer noch man kann es ohne AH schaffen. anfangs sicher, ja. aber du glaubst uns ja einfach nicht. lies mal bisschen im D 3 forum, evt findet sich ja ein netter exploit mit dem es möglich ist. und man hat des anfangs gesehn wie du, evt is man deshalb ja so entäuscht, weil man irgendwann nur noch das geldige F2P vor augen hat. aber naja, du wirst noch sehr viel mehr zeit investieren, und wirst dann um so mehr genervt sein, wenn du mal dahinter kommst. kann ja sein, das du dann kein problem mit echtgeld transaktionen hast.


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Mag gut sein, dass du das kannst. Aber was genau hat dein Pogrammiergeschick nun mit der Diskussion zu tun?
> Oder soll das jetzt eine ernstgemeinte Unterstellung sein, dass Blizzard die beschriebenen Vorgänge tatsächlich ausübt? Na, das wäre dann mal eine neue Version der ganzen AH-Verschwörungstheorien.
> 
> Also ich für meinen Teil habe schon haufenweise gutes Loot für meine anderen Chars gefunden. Und von den Kollegen höre ich vergleichbares.



Natürlich ist es nur eine Theorie, etwas anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet. Von einer Verschwörung habe ich aber nichts gesagt - vielmehr wäre dies dann lediglich ein Design-Entscheid - mit dem man als Spieler dann zufrieden sein kann oder auch nicht. Und ob da wirklich jeder Design-Entscheid öffentlich gemacht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hat aber nichts mit Verschwörung zu tun, sondern mit Marketing und PR.

Schön, Du hast offenbar andere Beobachtungen als ich gemacht, belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich mag es mit allen Klassen zu zocken, habs jetzt mit allen auf Normal durch und stehe am Beginn des Albtraum-Modus mit wirklich gut ausgerüsteten Charakteren, ohne mir irgendwas im AH gekauft zu haben. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja erst mal einen komplett hochzocken, aber dann droppte so viel geiles Zeug für die anderen Klassen, dass ich mir dachte, warum soll ich die nicht damit durchfüttern. Und da man nicht unendlich viel Platz in der Truhe hat musste langsam mal anfangen das Zeug aufzubrauchen.



Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal ohne AH ist kein Problem. Mal sehen ob Du in den nächsten Schwierigkeitsstufen immer noch derselben Meinung bist.


----------



## VigarLunaris (8. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal ohne AH ist kein Problem. Mal sehen ob Du in den nächsten Schwierigkeitsstufen immer noch derselben Meinung bist.



Na dann zahlen wie in einem F2P für Pay 2 Win? Irgendwie widersinnig für ein Vollpreisspiel oder?


----------



## wurzn (8. Juni 2012)

hmm, in einem anderen beitrag sagt du: ich möchte inferno ohne ah schaffen.
wo is der unterschied in der motivation?
wenn mich ein spiel frustet, ist es in der regel sogar gut. ich brauch des, sonst is es keine herausforderung. zahlen, das ist ein problem. frust vermeiden durch geld, dadurch sinnfreies PvP. und was mach ich wenns mich zu sehr frustet? was anderes zocken....
das du bosskämpfe aufführst, das zeigt mir, das du ka hast, wovon du sprichst. nichtmal einen bruchteil des spieles gesehn, aber nicht verstehn können, warum andere etwas kritisieren.


----------



## Vordack (8. Juni 2012)

Es hat für mich keinen Sinn weiter zu posten da für Dich anscheinend das einzige Kriterium ist dass ich lt. Dir keine Ahnung habe. Was ich in meinen Postings schreibe irgnorierst Du und beziehst Dich auf einen kleinen Teil der lt. Dir mal wider klar stellt wie unwissendich doch bin. Mit sowas kann man nicht diskutieren und ich bin sicher daß Du das jetzt als "gewonnene" Diskussion anhiehst. Nur Diskussion bedeutet Argumente zu liefern, gegenseitig auf die einzugehen und so weiter zu kommen. Das findet hier nicht statt. Es ist für mich so als ob ich gegen eine Wand rede die immer nur die selben Argumente liefert.



wurzn schrieb:


> hmm, in einem anderen beitrag sagt du: ich möchte inferno ohne ah schaffen.
> wo is der unterschied in der motivation?
> wenn mich ein spiel frustet, ist es in der regel sogar gut. ich brauch des, sonst is es keine herausforderung. zahlen, das ist ein problem. frust vermeiden durch geld, dadurch sinnfreies PvP. und was mach ich wenns mich zu sehr frustet? was anderes zocken....
> das du bosskämpfe aufführst, das zeigt mir, das du ka hast, wovon du sprichst. nichtmal einen bruchteil des spieles gesehn, aber nicht verstehn können, warum andere etwas kritisieren.


----------



## Joerg7168 (8. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 ist ein einziger großer Witz.

Die Grafik ist vorsintflutlich, es gibt keine Zoomstufen (außer beim Blick in den Rucksack), es gibt keine frei wählbaren Kamerapositionen, die Schatten agieren nicht mit der Umgebungsbeleuchtung, vernünftige Kantenglättung ist ohne externe Tools nicht machbar, die interne Kantenglättung ist das Schlimmste, was ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen habe.

Das Spielsystem ist genial, keine Frage, Monsterhatz und Item-Jagd, aber genau darin liegt das große Problem von D3!
Denn die Item-Jagd ist völlig vermurkst worden, da man fast keine Set- oder legändere Items findet (ich selbst habe in über 100 Stunden Spielzeit werder das eine noch das andere finden können) und die seltenen Items, die man zu Hauf findet, sind von den Stats her völlig vermurkst. Wie soll man sonst erklären, das z.B. Barbaren Gegenstände oftmals den höchsten Wert in Intelligenz haben, oder Mönch Gegenstände den höchsten Wert in Stärke. Da passt fast nie etwas zusammen. Weiterhin findet man meistens nur Sachen, die man für andere Charaktere gebrauchen kann, aber nicht für den derzeitigen.

Was kann der Grund dafür sein? Dummheit der Programmierer, oder eiskaltes Kalkül?
Ich gehe mal von zweitem aus, denn durch die meistens völlig nutzlosen Items wird das Auktionshaus angekurbelt, denn wenn man selbst kaum was vernüftiges findet, wird man fast gezwungen in den höheren Leveln ins AH zu gehen um sich vernüftig ausrüsten zu können.
Diablo 3 ist in meinen Augen LEIDER ein völliges Kommerzspiel, was sich nach den Start des Echtgeld-AH mehr als deutlich zeigen wird!
Hier soll richtig fett Kasse gemacht werden mit dem Verkauf von Gegenständen, hier wird das, was Blizzard in WOW angeblich so verteufelt, nämlich der Gold-/Geld-Handel durch den Entwickler zum alleinigen Zweck des Spiels gemacht.

Und dann der Online-Zwang!
Was soll das?
Wenn ich schon einen Online-Zwang einführe, dann soll der auch funktionieren und zwar von Anfang an, nicht erst Wochen später und nachdem sich tausende Spieler im Forum beklagen und dort nie eine vernüftige Antwort erhalten.
Aber der Online-Zwang hängt natürlich mit dem Auktionshaus zusammen, denn ohne den Zwang, würden die Single-Player nicht mal auf die Idee kommen sich dort Ausrüstung zu kaufen. Eigentlich sogar kaufen zu müssen, denn in späteren Inferno-Leveln ist es ja scheinbar derzeit nicht möglich ohne Gescheit weiter zu kommen.

Daran erkennt man die Hintergründe des Spiel, eine einzige Kommerzmaschine!
Nachdem in WOW die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen, sich dort die Einnahmen verringern, wird mit Diablo 3 und dem Auktionshaus die nächste Stufe der Abzocke der Spieler gezündet.
Schade, dass es soweit kommen musste, denn wie ich schon sagte ist das Diablo-Spielsystem genial, aber alles weitere ist einfach nur extrem traurig. So wird einn Klassiker, den ich geliebt und gespielt habe ohne Ende, völlig ruiniert, nur um Kohle zu machen.

Schade finde ich vor Allem, das Spiele-Magazine wie PC Games auch noch auf den Zug aufspringen.
Trotz zeitweiser Unspielbarkeit in der Anfangzeit eine extrem hohe Wertung, die ein Spiel, das man nicht oder kaum spielen kann aufgrund der extremen Serverprobleme, garnicht bekommen dürfte!
Dann werden natürlich Sonderhefte nachgeschoben, es wird exzessiv darüber berichtet usw.
Man schließt sich dem Kommerz an und verliert die Grundlagen des Journalismus aus den Augen: 
Unabhängige und ehrliche und wahrheitsgetreue Berichterstattung.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich kann das Rumgejammere wegen den Itemdrops immer noch nicht verstehen - hab mich gestern mit meinen Hexendoktor durch Alprtraum geschnetzelt und komm auch in Hölle sehr gut mit meinem Equipment klar, wovon ich nichts aus dem AH  habe.

Gut Ding braucht Weile heißt es ja immer so schön, und so sollte man sich auch Zeit einplanen, bis man in D3 ne anständige Ausrüstung hat.
Die hatte man in D2 auch nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen - aber irgendwie scheinen alle vergessen zu haben, dass man D2 auch länger gespielt hat, bis man was anständiges hatte ...


----------



## Vordack (8. Juni 2012)

Du hast null Ahnung da Du Inferno noch nicht gespielt hast. 
Hat man mir auch vorgeworfen also sind wir einfach nur Anhnungslose die kA vom Problem haben.

Das schöne, das ist mir Furzegal und ich teile Deine Ansichten 

Schade das Blizzard Inferno einfacher macht.



golani79 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Rumgejammere wegen den Itemdrops immer noch nicht verstehen - hab mich gestern mit meinen Hexendoktor durch Alprtraum geschnetzelt und komm auch in Hölle sehr gut mit meinem Equipment klar, wovon ich nichts aus dem AH  habe.
> 
> Gut Ding braucht Weile heißt es ja immer so schön, und so sollte man sich auch Zeit einplanen, bis man in D3 ne anständige Ausrüstung hat.
> Die hatte man in D2 auch nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen - aber irgendwie scheinen alle vergessen zu haben, dass man D2 auch länger gespielt hat, bis man was anständiges hatte ...


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Soll ich denen ihren Spaß versauen nur weil ich nicht freakig genug bin?
> 
> Das nenne ich Egoismus pur.


wieso verdirbt es dir den spaß wenn jemand eine andere meinung hat als du? das hat doch keinen einfluss auf dein spiel oder bist du sosehr auf bastätigung angewiesen?

ich werde eher das gefühl nicht los das du und deine kollegen (enisra und co.) einfach nicht damit klarkommen das andere nicht nur restlos begeistert sind sondern auch kritikpunkte haben die sie auch außern möchten und dürfen. ok, die form ist manchmal diskussionswürdig aber deshalb alles als gehate und gemecker wie ihr es immer tut ab zu tun ist nicht weniger egoistisch wenn auch ne sehr beliebte masche hier...


----------



## Vordack (8. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wieso verdirbt es dir den spaß wenn jemand eine andere meinung hat als du? das hat doch keinen einfluss auf dein spiel oder bist du sosehr auf bastätigung angewiesen?
> 
> ich werde eher das gefühl nicht los das du und deine kollegen (enisra und co.) einfach nicht damit klarkommen das andere nicht nur restlos begeistert sind sondern auch kritikpunkte haben die sie auch außern möchten und dürfen. ok, die form ist manchmal diskussionswürdig aber deshalb alles als gehate und gemecker wie ihr es immer tut ab zu tun ist nicht weniger egoistisch wenn auch ne sehr beliebte masche hier...



Ich bin mir sicher ob Du mich verstanden hast.

Was nur nervt ist daß sich Leute aufregen ohne einen Grund dafür zu haben. Sie sind nicht freakig genug um Inferno zu packen? Ist das ein Grund rumzuheulen? 

Ich rede nicht von dem Verhalten im Forum wenni ch mich auf egoismus berufe. Ich sehe es einfach so dass das Verhalten einer Person X gegenüber "den Freaks" egoistisch ist wenn X eine Abschwächung des Schwierigkeitsgrades verlangt weil er nicht damit klarkommt, die echten Freaks aber schon. Diablo ist schon gelegt wurden also ist es machbar.


----------



## wurzn (8. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du hast null Ahnung da Du Inferno noch nicht gespielt hast.
> Hat man mir auch vorgeworfen also sind wir einfach nur Anhnungslose die kA vom Problem haben.
> 
> Das schöne, das ist mir Furzegal und ich teile Deine Ansichten
> ...


 
so, sorry, vordack, wir haben uns anscheinend nicht verstanden, aber es ist ok. 
bliz macht inferno nicht einfacher, sie balancen es anderst. weil im battlenet forum genügend "freaks" geheult haben. bliz hat eingestanden, dass sie nicht genug zeit hatten, inferno ausgiebig zu testen. so in etwa, hab ich des mitbekommen. nicht hier, sondern im bliz forum. daher sind mir auch diverse bugs und exploids bekannt, über die hier einfach nicht gesprochen wurde. so. ich hab echt keinen bock dir irgenwas zu vermiesen, oder des spiel komplett schlecht zu reden. ich finds ja geil, deshalb stören mich gewisse sachen um so mehr  des musst du jetzt nicht verstehn.....


----------



## Vordack (8. Juni 2012)

Du, ich hab keine Lust mich länger mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.
Es ist sehr schwer, okay. Ich kenne den Modus noch nicht, okay.
Ich denke ich habe hier und da überreagiert, das gefällt mir nicht 
Aber es ist ja so dass Diablo auf Inferno schon gelegt wurde oder? Also ist es schaffbar oder?

Also widmen wir uns lieber interessanteen Themen 







wurzn schrieb:


> so, sorry, vordack, wir haben uns anscheinend nicht verstanden, aber es ist ok.
> bliz macht inferno nicht einfacher, sie balancen es anderst. weil im battlenet forum genügend "freaks" geheult haben. bliz hat eingestanden, dass sie nicht genug zeit hatten, inferno ausgiebig zu testen. so in etwa, hab ich des mitbekommen. nicht hier, sondern im bliz forum. daher sind mir auch diverse bugs und exploids bekannt, über die hier einfach nicht gesprochen wurde. so. ich hab echt keinen bock dir irgenwas zu vermiesen, oder des spiel komplett schlecht zu reden. ich finds ja geil, deshalb stören mich gewisse sachen um so mehr  des musst du jetzt nicht verstehn.....


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2012)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Na dann zahlen wie in einem F2P für Pay 2 Win? Irgendwie widersinnig für ein Vollpreisspiel oder?



Für mich verhält es sich wie folgt: Mit einem allfälligen AH-Zwang kann ich (widerwillig aber dennoch einigermassen) leben, aber sobald ich nur noch über das EGAH im Spiel weiterkomme, ist das Spiel für mich vorbei. Ich werde kein Geld für Items ausgeben. Ich werde auch keine Items ins EGAH stellen.


----------



## wurzn (8. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für mich verhält es sich wie folgt: Mit einem allfälligen AH-Zwang kann ich (widerwillig aber dennoch einigermassen) leben, aber sobald ich nur noch über das EGAH im Spiel weiterkomme, ist das Spiel für mich vorbei. Ich werde kein Geld für Items ausgeben. Ich werde auch keine Items ins EGAH stellen.


 
das ist die befürchtung vieler, meiner eben auch. zumal die 2 stelligen mio beträge im AH ja auch nur durch gold kauf, oder bugusing zahlbar sind. dadurch fällt ja des ah auch aus. wie soll man es also machen? klar viel glück. hab 2 set items. bin im grunde ein glückspilz. hilft es was? nein.

@vordack: war heut morgen auch zu energisch, sorry.


----------



## Tut_Ench (8. Juni 2012)

Joerg7168 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich vor Allem, das Spiele-Magazine wie PC Games auch noch auf den Zug aufspringen.
> Trotz zeitweiser Unspielbarkeit in der Anfangzeit eine extrem hohe Wertung, die ein Spiel, das man nicht oder kaum spielen kann aufgrund der extremen Serverprobleme, garnicht bekommen dürfte!
> Dann werden natürlich Sonderhefte nachgeschoben, es wird exzessiv darüber berichtet usw.
> Man schließt sich dem Kommerz an und verliert die Grundlagen des Journalismus aus den Augen:
> Unabhängige und ehrliche und wahrheitsgetreue Berichterstattung.


 
Die Berichterstattung passt doch genau, ich find das Spiel hammergeil und zocke seit Wochen kein anderes Spiel mehr und biher ist Diablo 3 noch nicht langweilig geworden. Auch wenn der Inferno-Modus für Nahkämpfer ein bisschen übertrieben ist, aber gut, das haben sie ja erkannt und steuern gegen.

Nur weil DU es scheiße findest und meinst, dass es eine Kommerzabzocke ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass das ein allgemein gültiger Fakt ist! 
Das ist DEINE Meinung und nix anderes!

Von Abzocke kann hier auch keine Rede sein, weil der Spieler entscheidet, ob er Geld ausgeben möchte oder nicht, denn mein letzter Stand war, dass man Sachen für Echtgeld kaufen kann, aber bieten funktioniert trotzdem noch mit Gold. Zudem kann man auch zocken, obwohl man nicht bezahlt, das ist bei WoW nicht der Fall.

Die große Anzahl an Sonderheften liegt daran, dass das Thema viele interessiert und viele losrennen und die Hefte kaufen. Du schiebst hier die Schuld auf die großen, bösen, fiesen und übermächtigen Firmen, die nur scharf auf dein Geld sind. Die tragen hier aber nicht die Schuld, sondern die Konsumenten, die den Kram auch noch kaufen.
würde keiner die Sonderhefte kaufen und keiner x-mal die Threads anklicken, um zu gucken, ob wieder einer auf nen Flamepost geantwortet hat, dann würden diese Spiele garnicht so breitgetreten werden.


Darum die goldene Regel: *"Wenn du ein Spiel scheiße findest, ignorier es und klick nicht noch jede News dazu an...spart Zeit und Nerven, sowohl von dir, wie auch von allen Anderen"*


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem kann man auch zocken, obwohl man nicht bezahlt, das ist bei WoW nicht der Fall.
> ...


 Falsch! 
http://eu.battle.net/World_of_Warcraft_DE


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Darum die goldene Regel: *"Wenn du ein Spiel scheiße findest, ignorier es und klick nicht noch jede News dazu an...spart Zeit und Nerven, sowohl von dir, wie auch von allen Anderen"*


 Naja, seine Meinung darf man schon mal sagen. Aber wenn man immer weiter jammert, nutzt das niemandem. Ich kann z.b. Call of Duty auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, aber deshalb poste ich auch nicht dauernd in jeden Thread zu dem Thema, wie scheisse es doch ist. Wäre mir auch meine Zeit zu schade. Vermiesen lass ich mir den Spass an D3 aber nicht, egal wie oft hier gebitcht wird


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Juni 2012)

Die berichterstattung passt allerdings. Klug war es, die Umfrage bald nach Release zu veröffentlichen. Der hype, die Erwartungshaltung und ein erstes Durchspielen haben die begeisterung hochgehalten. Dazu kommt die interessante Fragestellung in einigen Punkten. So ist z.B. die Wertung im bereich von 79 - 84 nur als gut angesehen. Im Heft ist das anders, dort gilt alles ab 80 als sehr gut. Die Art der Fragestellung ist teilweise klar darauf ausgelegt, den Test zu bestätigen. Aber wie heißt es so schön (abgewandelt): Traue nur der Statistik, die Du selber erstellt/bestimmt hast.


----------



## TheChicky (8. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die berichterstattung passt allerdings. Klug war es, die Umfrage bald nach Release zu veröffentlichen. Der hype, die Erwartungshaltung und ein erstes Durchspielen haben die begeisterung hochgehalten. Dazu kommt die interessante Fragestellung in einigen Punkten. So ist z.B. die Wertung im bereich von 79 - 84 nur als gut angesehen. Im Heft ist das anders, dort gilt alles ab 80 als sehr gut. Die Art der Fragestellung ist teilweise klar darauf ausgelegt, den Test zu bestätigen. Aber wie heißt es so schön (abgewandelt): Traue nur der Statistik, die Du selber erstellt/bestimmt hast.


 
Selbst wenn es so wäre: was tut dir das?


----------



## Joerg7168 (9. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Nur weil DU es scheiße findest und meinst, dass es eine Kommerzabzocke ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass das ein allgemein gültiger Fakt ist!
> Das ist DEINE Meinung und nix anderes!
> 
> Darum die goldene Regel: *"Wenn du ein Spiel scheiße findest, ignorier es und klick nicht noch jede News dazu an...spart Zeit und Nerven, sowohl von dir, wie auch von allen Anderen"*


 Richtig, hast du gut erkannt , es ist MEINE Meinung und da wir immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat leben, in dem die Meinungsfreiheit übrigens eines der unabänderlichen Grundrechte ist, kann ich hier MEINE Meinung posten wann ich will.
Da es offensichtlich nicht Deine Meinung ist, dann zitiere ich dich mal (fast):
*"Wenn du eine andere Meinung scheiße findest, ignoriere sie und antworte nicht noch darauf...spart Zeit und Nerven, sowohl von dir, wie auch von  allen Anderen"* ansonsten respektiere einfach, das andere Personen andere Meinungen haben als deine, ob sie dir gefallen oder nicht!


----------



## Vordack (9. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Traue nur der Statistik, die Du selber erstellt/bestimmt hast.



Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. 

So hab ich das gelernt.


----------



## Malifurion (9. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> 
> So hab ich das gelernt.


Traue einfach überhaupt keiner Statistik die es gibt, insbesondere welche, die aus dem statistischen "Bundesamt" kommen.
So hab ichs gelernt.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Egal wie ihr es gelernt habt, er schrieb davor ja in Klammern 'abgewandelt'.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2012)

Joerg7168 schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist vorsintflutlich,


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher, es ist keine fotorealistische Grafik aber das will es auch gar nicht sein. Irgendwo steht oder wurde gesagt, daß man sich für den optischen Stil an der Vorgabe "wie ein Gemälde" orientiert habe - und wenn man sich zB die Landschaften anschaut, trifft dies 100%ig zu.



> es gibt keine Zoomstufen (außer beim Blick in den Rucksack), es gibt keine frei wählbaren Kamerapositionen,


Wozu auch? Dann wäre ja die "Angst vor dem Monster hinter der nächsten Ecke" weg, wenn man schon sehen könnte, was drei Ecken weiter so rumläuft.



> die Schatten agieren nicht mit der Umgebungsbeleuchtung, vernünftige Kantenglättung ist ohne externe Tools nicht machbar, die interne Kantenglättung ist das Schlimmste, was ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen habe.


Kann ich nix zu sagen, ist mir in keinster Weise aufgefallen. 
Ah doch: Einmal bin ich eine Treppe runtergelaufen und die Treppe hat keinen Schatten geworfen, die Charaktere aber. Schlimm.



> ... die Item-Jagd ist völlig vermurkst worden, da man fast keine Set- oder legendäre Items findet (ich selbst habe in über 100 Stunden Spielzeit werder das eine noch das andere finden können)


Set Items scheint es nur auf der Maximalstufe zu geben.
Legendäre Items habe ich mittlerweile 4 gefunden (innerhalb 80-100 Spielstunden)


> Und dann der Online-Zwang!
> Was soll das?


Das soll verhindern, daß Hacker den Servercode auf den Rechner geliefert bekommen, weil der bei einem Offline Client zwangläufig dabei wäre. 
Und die Hacker könnten dann ungehindert Schwachstellen des Servers herausfinden und online gezielt ausnutzen.

Wenn der Server aber - so wie jetzt - nur online läuft, müssen die Hacker alles erst mal ausprobieren und aus den Reaktionen des Servers Rückschlüsse ziehen.



> Wenn ich schon einen Online-Zwang einführe, dann soll der auch funktionieren und zwar von Anfang an, nicht erst Wochen später


Das wäre natürlich wünschenswert - aber wenn man gerade einen Verkaufsrekord(!) aufgestellt hat, sollte es klar sein, daß man einen Ansturm dieses Ausmaßes nicht erwarten konnte. Sieht man auch daran, daß Diablo 3 zur Zeit komplett ausverkauft ist.



> Nachdem in WOW die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen, sich dort die Einnahmen verringern, wird mit Diablo 3 und dem Auktionshaus die nächste Stufe der Abzocke der Spieler gezündet.


Es wird niemand gezwungen, das AH zu benutzen. Diablo war schon immer so konzipiert, daß man die letzte Gegend nochmal abfarmt, um an bessere Gegenstände zu kommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Worrel, tut mir leid, aber mit Objektivität haben deine Äußerungen nichts mehr zu tun.


Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher, es ist keine fotorealistische Grafik aber das will es auch gar nicht sein. Irgendwo steht oder wurde gesagt, daß man sich für den optischen Stil an der Vorgabe "wie ein Gemälde" orientiert habe - und wenn man sich zB die Landschaften anschaut, trifft dies 100%ig zu.


Das widerspricht ja überhaupt nicht der Aussage das die Grafik altbacken ist. Bei Diablo 4 gibt man dann als Vorgabe Pixel-Art aus und selbst wenn dies dann zu 100% erfüllt würde, wäre die Grafik trotzdem mies. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Dann wäre ja die "Angst vor dem Monster hinter der nächsten Ecke" weg, wenn man schon sehen könnte, was drei Ecken weiter so rumläuft.


Das widerspricht ebenfalls nicht der getroffenen Aussage, denn wenn man "Angst" haben möchte, wobei ich mich frage wie man bei Diablo bzw. dieser Perspektive eine bekommen soll, dann kann man die Kameraposition trotzdem so einstellen, dass man nicht um die Ecken schauen kann, dein Argument greift komplett ins Leere.


Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich nix zu sagen, ist mir in keinster Weise aufgefallen.
> Ah doch: Einmal bin ich eine Treppe runtergelaufen und die Treppe hat keinen Schatten geworfen, die Charaktere aber. Schlimm.


Bevor das Leute glauben, schaut euch z. B. dieses Lets Play Video in 1080p an, dann könnt ihr eure eigene Meinung bilden. 
Diablo 3 Beta - Barbarian Let's Play: ForceBarb - Part 1 - YouTube


Worrel schrieb:


> Das soll verhindern, daß Hacker den Servercode auf den Rechner geliefert bekommen, weil der bei einem Offline Client zwangläufig dabei wäre.
> Und die Hacker könnten dann ungehindert Schwachstellen des Servers herausfinden und online gezielt ausnutzen.
> 
> Wenn der Server aber - so wie jetzt - nur online läuft, müssen die Hacker alles erst mal ausprobieren und aus den Reaktionen des Servers Rückschlüsse ziehen.


Ohne das ich es jetzt sicher weiß, lag den Hackern der Servercode bei Diablo 2 im Singleplayer vor? Wenn nein, warum funktionierte es dann da und bei Diablo 3 nicht?

Man sollte auch wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt, trotzdem noch versuchen zumindest eine gewisse Objektivität beizubehalten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Juni 2012)

Joerg7168 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist in meinen Augen LEIDER ein völliges *Kommerzspiel*, was sich nach den Start des Echtgeld-AH mehr als deutlich zeigen wird!


 äh ja. Alle Spiele, selbst die aus dem Indie Bereich, sind "Kommerzspiele" weil die Entwickler damit Geld verdienen wollen. Aber letzten Endes ist es der Konsument, der mit seinem Geldbeutel entscheidet ob das auch erfolgreich ist. Aber einem Entwickler vorzuwerfen, dass er mit seiner Arbeit Geld verdienen möchte ist lächerlich. 

Über das Echtgeld AH lässt sich sicherlich streiten, aber noch ist es nicht gestartet und alle Aussagen darüber sind Kaffeesatzleserei. Abwarten. Wenns dann wirklich schrecklich ist, DANN kann man immer noch meckern.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das widerspricht ja überhaupt nicht der Aussage das die Grafik altbacken ist. Bei Diablo 4 gibt man dann als Vorgabe Pixel-Art aus und selbst wenn dies dann zu 100% erfüllt würde, wäre die Grafik trotzdem mies.


Es ist nicht alles ausser der neuesten mit sämtlichem Schnickschnack gespickten Techdemo "vorsintflutlicht".
Der Ansatz ist bei Diablo "wie ein Gemälde" - das sieht dann für den einen oder anderen nach veralteter Technik aus, ist aber in diesem Fall Teil des Grafikstils - ähnlich wie bei der einen oder anderen BluRay Kritik, wo "Bildrauschen" zu einer negativen Beurteilung führt, dabei hat der Fimlemache vielleicht gerade bewußt Zelluloid mit gröberer Körnung als Stilmittel verwendet.



> Das widerspricht ebenfalls nicht der getroffenen Aussage, denn wenn man "Angst" haben möchte, wobei ich mich frage wie man bei Diablo bzw. dieser Perspektive eine bekommen soll,


Dann spiel mal einen HC Char, dann weißt du das. 



> dann kann man die Kameraposition trotzdem so einstellen, dass man nicht um die Ecken schauen kann, dein Argument greift komplett ins Leere.


Sobald du die Kamera allerdings nicht in Richtung "von oben" drehst, hast du automatisch eine weitere Sichtweite. 
Im Extremfall bis zum jeweiligen Ende des Levelgebietes. 

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
- Sämtliche Gegner werden dir dabei angezeigt oder
- Die Gegner poppen bei Sichtweite (zB) 40 Meter aus dem Nichts auf.
Beides suboptimal.



> Bevor das Leute glauben, schaut euch z. B. dieses Lets Play Video in 1080p an, dann könnt ihr eure eigene Meinung bilden.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß es solche Effekte nicht gibt, sondern lediglich, daß sie _mir _im Spielgetümmel nicht aufgefallen sind.



> Ohne das ich es jetzt sicher weiß, lag den Hackern der Servercode bei Diablo 2 im Singleplayer vor? Wenn nein, warum funktionierte es dann da und bei Diablo 3 nicht?


Der vollständige Code zur Generierung der Spielumgebung war in jedem D2 Client enthalten. Was auch ein Grund gewesen sein dürfte, daß D2 im offenen BattleNet dermassen Cheater verseucht war/ist. 

Wenn man jetzt die Konzeptlinien "Man soll jederzeit seinen SinglePlayer Char im BattleNet verwenden dürfen" und das AH gegen Geld integriert, müssen gewisse Vorsichtmassnahmen getroffen werden - sprich: es muss verhindert werden, daß sich jemand in seinem lokal gespeicherten Char einfach 20 x den seltenen Gegenstand X ins Inventar schreibt und den dann online gegen Geld verkauft.



> Man sollte auch wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt, trotzdem noch versuchen zumindest eine gewisse Objektivität beizubehalten.


 Man sollte im Gegenzug aber auch nicht direkt Subjektivität anprangern, nur weil jemand anderes einen anderen Standpunkt hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist nicht alles ausser der neuesten mit sämtlichem Schnickschnack gespickten Techdemo "vorsintflutlicht".
> Der Ansatz ist bei Diablo "wie ein Gemälde" - das sieht dann für den einen oder anderen nach veralteter Technik aus, ist aber in diesem Fall Teil des Grafikstils - ähnlich wie bei der einen oder anderen BluRay Kritik, wo "Bildrauschen" zu einer negativen Beurteilung führt, dabei hat der Fimlemache vielleicht gerade bewußt Zelluloid mit gröberer Körnung als Stilmittel verwendet.


Der Effekt der Unschärfe hat aber gar nichts mit einem Gemälde zu tun. Ist aber auch egal, ich habe ja ein Video verlinkt, kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ein Schatten der einfach als Textur auf die Umgebung geklatscht wird, so dass diese nicht mehr zu sehen ist, als einigermaßen aktuell beurteilen würde. Oder die Animationen. Oder die unscharfen Texturen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal einen HC Char, dann weißt du das.


Da wäre die wirkliche Angst wohl eher, das mitten in einem Gefecht die Verbindung zum Server abreißt. Deshalb würde ich diesen alleine schon deshalb nicht spielen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Sobald du die Kamera allerdings nicht in Richtung "von oben" drehst, hast du automatisch eine weitere Sichtweite.
> Im Extremfall bis zum jeweiligen Ende des Levelgebietes.
> 
> Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> ...


Deine Antwort bezog sich auf die Aussage, einer *frei* wählbaren Kameraposition, dass sich dann daraus nur 2 Möglichkeiten ergeben, ist mit Verlaub gesagt, Quark, wenn man diese nur leicht nach seinen Vorlieben verändert hat es auch keine solchen gravierenden Auswirkungen. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß es solche Effekte nicht gibt, sondern lediglich, daß sie _mir _im Spielgetümmel nicht aufgefallen sind.


Ich glaube dir ist möglicherweise noch mehr im Spielgetümmel nicht aufgefallen. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Der vollständige Code zur Generierung der Spielumgebung war in jedem D2 Client enthalten. Was auch ein Grund gewesen sein dürfte, daß D2 im offenen BattleNet dermassen Cheater verseucht war/ist.


Ich antworte darauf einfach erst mal mit einem Zitat:


> Blizzard versprach damals, dass das Battle.Net durch die Speicherung der  Charaktere auf ihren Servern absolut cheatsicher sei, anders noch als  bei Diablo 1, wo die Charaktere lokal bei den Spielern gespeichert  wurden. Leider konnten sie dieses Versprechen nicht einhalten. Das  Gegenteil war sogar der Fall, im Gegenzug provozierten sie damit  professionelle Hacker und Cheater nur noch mehr.


Diablo 3 wird also dadurch sicherer. Tja, wie um alles in der Welt war es dann Leuten möglich 10-15% des Diablo 3 Beta Servers zu emulieren.
Ach ja, nur aus Interesse, wo genau ist der Servercode bei Diablo 2, ich würde mir den gerne mal ansehen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt die Konzeptlinien "Man soll jederzeit seinen SinglePlayer Char im BattleNet verwenden dürfen" und das AH gegen Geld integriert, müssen gewisse Vorsichtmassnahmen getroffen werden - sprich: es muss verhindert werden, daß sich jemand in seinem lokal gespeicherten Char einfach 20 x den seltenen Gegenstand X ins Inventar schreibt und den dann online gegen Geld verkauft.


Dann ist das bereits von Anfang an gescheitert, hier in einem der Kommentare wurde schon ein Beispiel gebracht, wie man Waffen einfügen kann.



Worrel schrieb:


> Man sollte im Gegenzug aber auch nicht direkt Subjektivität anprangern, nur weil jemand anderes einen anderen Standpunkt hat.


 Am besten sollte man erst gar keinen Standpunkt einnehmen, man ist dann möglicherweise etwas unbeweglich.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. Juni 2012)

Mit meinem Satz wollte ich (wie geschrieben: abgewandelt) eigentlich nur deutlich machen: die Statistik ist v.a. mit der Fragestellung geeignet, den Test zu bestätigen. Damit ist ihr - wie eigentlich fast jeder Statistik - nur wenig Aussagekraft zuzumessen.

Die Grafik von D 3 ist zwar stimmig (und dunkel genug). Doch darf dies nicht zur blinden Bejubelung führen. Denn sie ist glasklar technisch veraltet. Sie nutzt nicht einmal die Möglichkeiten von DX9 aus. Einer dermaßen veralteten Grafik, die dazu noch unnötigerweise unscharfe Texturen aufweist, kann kein Tester gute Noten geben. Sie ist maximal zufriedenstellend und überdurchschnittlich, da die Effekte teilweise beeindruckend sind. Sehr gut sind wie immer die Rendersequenzen. Doch die statischen Dialoge hätten auch grafisch besser gelungen sein können.


----------



## NeO126 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi wo und wann gibts die bekanntgabe der umfrage bzw. Die Persönlichen Meinungen werden villeicht auch zusammen gefasst...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Juni 2012)

im großen und ganzen fühlt sich diablo an wie eine lieblose konsolenportierung die nahkämpfer im endgame sinnlos macht und den loot so ruiniert hat das es sich garnicht lohnt sets zu sammeln weil die stats darauf grotten schlecht sind.


----------



## Metalhawk (9. Juni 2012)

Inferno Mode Done, 3 Wochen nach Release mit Barbar solo. Perfektes Nahkämpfer Balancing aber Fernkämpfer waren Anfangs im Vorteil. Mit 150h habe ich mir vermutlich mehr Zeit gelassen als andere. Aber alles in allem ein super Spiel. In nem Monat werden die Nahkämpfer von den Glaskanonen beneidet werden, weil sie nicht gleich umkippen. Wenn die Schlüsselstats erst mal stimmen ist Inferno kein Problem mehr.
Wem es immer noch zu schwer ist: der Weichpittypatch 1.3 wurde doch schon angekündigt. Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Ich freu mich über ein Spiel was nicht nach 5h wieder im Schrank verschwindet.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Inferno Mode Done, 3 Wochen nach Release mit Barbar solo. Perfektes Nahkämpfer Balancing aber Fernkämpfer waren Anfangs im Vorteil. Mit 150h habe ich mir vermutlich mehr Zeit gelassen als andere...


 150 Stunden in drei Wochen?  Das wären dann durchgehend im Schnitt mindestens 7 Stunden pro Tag spielen. Da fällt mir nur noch ein Wort ein, krass...


----------



## Meckermann (10. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die Grafik von D 3 ist zwar stimmig (und dunkel genug). Doch darf dies nicht zur blinden Bejubelung führen. Denn sie ist glasklar technisch veraltet. Sie nutzt nicht einmal die Möglichkeiten von DX9 aus. Einer dermaßen veralteten Grafik, die dazu noch unnötigerweise unscharfe Texturen aufweist, kann kein Tester gute Noten geben.


 
Die Grafik ist, finde ich, das einzig gute an dem Spiel.


----------



## Cityboy (10. Juni 2012)

Hab mit Zauberin und Barbar jeweils 2 Mal durchgespielt. Mein Fazit : Ein sehr gutes Spiel. Und da wären noch die anderen beiden Schwierigkeitsgrade und die noch nicht gespielten Klassen. Für mich hat sich der Kauf definitiv gelohnt. Danke Blizzard!


----------



## Sven0815 (10. Juni 2012)

Hmm, wieso kann ich auf dieser oder der zweiten Seite keine Umfrage sehen, eingeloggt bin ich..


----------



## s3bish (10. Juni 2012)

Wo ist denn der Link zur Umfrage? Habe ihn nicht gefunden.

Für mich ist Diablo ein sehr gutes Spiel mit hoher Langzeitmotivation und Koop-Bonus.
Vorallem freue ich mich auf den Patch 1.0.3.

Sehr beruhigend für die Stimmung ist auch, dass die "Lebenslosen" hier ihren eigenen Modus haben: Den Hardcoremodus.
Egal wie sehr einer dieser Trolle sich aufregt, dass das Spiel zu leicht/kurz/fair sei, es interessiert die Masse nicht - denn diese Menschen sollen den Hardcoremodus spielen und die Anderen in Ruhe lassen.

Alles in allem:
- Abzüge für altbackene Engine, RMAH, massive Serverprobleme bei Onlinezwang

Mittlerweile läuft aber alles stabil und mit 1.0.3 würde ich eine 2+ geben.


----------



## Maiernator (10. Juni 2012)

Der Online-Zwang im Einzelspieler modus ist ein Witz und rechtlich bewegt sich Blizzard auch nicht auf sicherem Eis.
Ein Echtgeld-Auktionshaus halte ich auch für sehr fragwürdig.
Mit den fehlenden Innovationen in Puncto Gameplay, einer doch etwas älteren Grafik hat das Spiel ein solides gut verdient.
würde eher eine Wertung von knappen 80 vorschlagen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Juni 2012)

wie er einem aufbinden will das er mit einem barbar inferno gecleart hat  hahah schlecht getrollt
ich hab erst ein barbar gesehen der inferno act 4 clearen konnte aber auch nur weil er 180k dps hatte unendlich wut, speedhack keine cooldowns usw sein name war übrigens "h4x" und selbst der hacker hat nur axtwurf benutzt zwar 10x pro sekunde aber er war nie im nahkampf deshalb werden legal spieler niemals inferno clearen erst recht nicht in 150h


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wie er einem aufbinden will das er mit einem barbar inferno gecleart hat  hahah schlecht getrollt
> ich hab erst ein barbar gesehen der inferno act 4 clearen konnte aber auch nur weil er 180k dps hatte unendlich wut, speedhack keine cooldowns usw sein name war übrigens "h4x" und selbst der hacker hat nur axtwurf benutzt zwar 10x pro sekunde aber er war nie im nahkampf deshalb werden legal spieler niemals inferno clearen erst recht nicht in 150h


 
Dank dir geh ich jetzt mit einem -Gesicht ins Bett.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Juni 2012)

meanwhile in korea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCdbdsFgNGI


----------



## Metalhawk (11. Juni 2012)

Es freut mich, dass meine Leistung anderen unmöglich erscheint  Und ja ich arbeite ganz normal   Ich habe es nicht mit Axtwurf gemacht sondern mit Revance, Sprung, Frenzy, Schmerzen unterdrücken, Drohruf und Kriegsschrei. Hatte zwischendurch auch mal nen Axtwurf-build macht mir aber zu wenig Spaß. Man braucht über 50k Leben über 800 Resi mit Schrei etwa 11k Rüstung und über 14k DPS und etwa 50% Block.
Dann reicht ein Minimum an Spielverständnis. Mein Archivement kann jederzeit eingesehen werden : 8.6.2012


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sollte *IlllIIlllI* weniger Zeit damit verbringen, sich übers Spiel aufzuregen und stattdessen spielen - dann würde er/sie evtl. auch besser werden


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass meine Leistung anderen unmöglich erscheint


 Falls das auf meinen Kommentar bezogen war, dann hast du den vielleicht etwas falsch aufgefasst. Ich habe in D2(LoD) mit einem Barbaren, ohne eine einzige aktive Fähigkeit genutzt und ohne auch nur einen Punkt in Vitalität gesteckt zu haben, etwa bis zur Hälfte im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt.

Mich mit dem Spielen in Diablo zu beeindrucken, ist daher etwas schwierig, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juni 2012)

Hui, dieses Lineage Eternal sieht mal richtig geil aus


----------



## xMANIACx (11. Juni 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass meine Leistung anderen unmöglich erscheint  Und ja ich arbeite ganz normal   Ich habe es nicht mit Axtwurf gemacht sondern mit Revance, Sprung, Frenzy, Schmerzen unterdrücken, Drohruf und Kriegsschrei. Hatte zwischendurch auch mal nen Axtwurf-build macht mir aber zu wenig Spaß. Man braucht über 50k Leben über 800 Resi mit Schrei etwa 11k Rüstung und über 14k DPS und etwa 50% Block.
> Dann reicht ein Minimum an Spielverständnis. Mein Archivement kann jederzeit eingesehen werden : 8.6.2012



Spiele selber einen Barbaren und frage mich schon länger wie man den Block erhöhen kann, denn atm stehe ich nur bei 18% Block was doch etwas arg wenig ist. Irgendwelche Tipps? Ist das noch wie bei D2 mit Dex oder muss man einfach Gegenstände mit +% Block finden? Und wenn ja, welche Gegenstände können Block als Stat aufweisen?

mfg,
xMANIACx


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,

mich würde wirklich mal interessieren aus welchem Grund hier so viele Leute der Meinung sind, dass Diablo III mittlefristig nicht ohne das Auktionshaus spielbar sein soll. Vermutlich reicht meine Erfahrung mit Diablo nicht aus um das nachvollziehen zu können.

So wie ich das sehe ist das aber unsinn. Die Gegenstände die dort eingestellt werden und offenbar absolut notwendig sind um den letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen zu können, wurden von anderen Spielern doch auch gefunden, oder etwa nicht? Und nicht nur das. Diese anderen Spieler habe die Gegenstände sogar über und können es sich leisten sie im Auktionshaus anzubieten. Wie passt das denn zusammen? 

Wieso scheint es nicht möglich zu sein solche unabdingbaren Gegenstände selbst zu finden? 

Hier wurde auch schon geschrieben, dass die Stats der Gegenstände völlig verhunzt bzw. unnütz sind (z.B. Barbar ggst. mit + auf Intelligenz oder Magier mit + auf Stärke usw.). Trifft das denn auf die lebenswichtigen Gegenstände im Auktionshaus nicht zu? Haben die anderen Spieler die ihr Zeug dort verkaufen einen Weg gefunden sich selbst Gegenstände mit sinnvollen Boni zu schneidern? 

Irgendwie verstehe ich wie gesagt dieses "Ohhh, ohne AH kann man gar nicht spielen"- Gejammer nicht.

Für mich hört sich das eher nach "Ich will Diablo III auf Inferno durchspielen, bin aber nicht bereit dazu meine Ausrüstung selbst zu erspielen und deswegen werde ich gezwungen mir meinen Kram zusammen zu kaufen (und zwar von Spielern, die im Gegensatz zu mir, dazu bereit sind zu farmen). Blizzard ist so ungerecht".

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

Flo, ich bin grundsätzlich Deiner Meinung.

So wie ich es vertanden habe droppt gutes Inferno Equip eben nur im Schwierigkeitsgrad Inferno, nicht aber auf Hölle. Also kann man sich vor Inferno quasi gar nicht auf Inferno vorbereiten 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist diese "Ich MUSS es auf Infeno durchspielen und wenn ichs nicht schaffe ist das Spiel schuld" Mentalität. Blizzard hat Inferno von vorbnerein als brutalst schwer und unfair beschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist diese "Ich MUSS es auf Infeno durchspielen und wenn ichs nicht schaffe ist das Spiel schuld" Mentalität. Blizzard hat Inferno von vorbnerein als brutalst schwer und unfair beschrieben.


 
vorallem, was ich da nich weiter nicht verstehe, denn sonst wird ja immer gejammert das die Spiele (grade von Blizzard) so einfach sind und so für Casualnoobs und mimimi halt
Und jetzt ist da was auf einmal zu schwer? Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ist das nicht irgendwo da ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Juni 2012)

Es geht wohl nicht darum, ob "Inferno" zu schwer ist. Vielmehr wäre Blizzards ziel verfehlt, wenn jeder "inferno" meistern könnte. Nach Blizzard sollten das nur die Hardcorespieler schaffen. Es geht darum, dass auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu wenig gute Ausrüstung abfällt. Und damit sich viele Spieler gezwungen sehen, das AH aufzusuchen. Es ist absurd, sich Items zu kaufen, die eigentlich erspielt werden sollten.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Juni 2012)

im grunde ist das Auktionshaus ja keine schlechte idee nur die goldseller die alles aufkaufen und 3x teurer wieder reinstellen so das 1 stormshield mitlerweile mit 32+7% blockchance gute 150-200 mio gold kostet ist schon symptomatisch für die kranke gesellschaft in der man sich in diablo 3 begibt.


----------



## Metalhawk (11. Juni 2012)

Justice lantern macht +11% Block, Helm of Command hat +8% Block, Schild sollte über 26% haben.
Sturmschild droppt im 2. Akt und ist nicht unfindbar hat optimal 32%.
Auktionshaus macht vieles einfacher, es dauert einfach nur länger wenn man ohne AH spielt.
Das Problem ist: viele Klassen haben es leichter (Fernkampf) weil sie die enormen Schadenswerte nicht tanken müssen. Gegner ohne Vortex und Teleport sind dann kein Problem mehr.
Lineage Eternal sieht mir nach nen 1-2 Tastenspiel aus. Das war Diablo 2 auch. Diablo 3 auf Inferno kommt eben nicht mehr mit der LMT/RMT aus. Its not a bug, its a feature.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juni 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: viele Klassen haben es leichter (Fernkampf) weil sie die enormen Schadenswerte nicht tanken müssen. Gegner ohne Vortex und Teleport sind dann kein Problem mehr.


Mörser, schnell und unverwundbare Diener haben mir Probleme gemacht. Teleport und Vortex sind für mich als Demon Hunter eigtl. nicht so wild, da mein Finger auf Smoke Screen festgewachsen ist und ich von daher immer verschwinde. 
Aber die Diskrepanz zwischen Fernkampf und Nahkampf habe ich auch mitbekommen. Ein Kumpel von mir spielt Barbar und klagt doch ziemlich. Alleine kommt er da bisher nicht durch.
Ich bin am Wochenende mit Inferno fertig geworden und es war zwar anspruchsvoll, aber nicht so ultrahart, wie von Blizzard behauptet wurde. Das Schwierigste waren imo die Lags, ohne die ich wohl ne Woche eher durchgewesen wäre. 
Speziell bei Belial und dann Diablo gingen locker 50% aller Bildschirmtode auf das Konto der Lagspikes.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab als Barbar gar keinen Block. Benutze ein Zweihandschwert. Schaden 25k, Rüstung über 10k, Leben 25k, Widerstände so bei 200-300. Ist noch ausbaufähig, so fett wie Metalhawks Kerl isser noch nicht. allerdings geht schon ein bisschen damit in Inferno Akt 1 - die meisten Elites hau ich mit Zorn des Berserkers auch zu Brei, gelegentlich is mal ne Gruppe dabei die mich übel killt - aber ich rüste ja noch auf. Braucht halt seine Zeit.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Was habt ihr nur mit eurem Block? Den Barbar spielt man mit einem Zweihänder, noch nie Conan gesehen?  

Okay, ist vielleicht nicht gerade Weise, deshalb war wohl mein Inventar quasi fast immer ein einziger roter Block.


----------



## TimeShift (11. Juni 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> ganz unrecht hast du ja mit Blizzard nicht, die leugnen ja noch immer das es keinen Account-Hack gibt, aber haben schon eine automatisierten Restorefunktion eingebaut, wenn es jemanden trifft..


 
die Account-"Hacks" sind nicht neu, sondern existieren seit mittlerweile seit über 3 Jahren, betrafen damals allerdings "nur" WoW. Mit Starcraft- und Diablo-Spielern sind da nun allerdings noch einige "Opfer" mehr dazu gekommen.

Bei diesem "Hack" handelt es sich derweil natürlich NICHT um einen "Hack", sondern um einen Keylogger, den sich bislang JEDER "gehackte" eingefangen hat. Angriffsvektoren sind viele vorhanden - beginnen wir mal bei Flash (Hand aufs Herz: Weißt du, der du das hier gerade liest, welche Version von Flash du benutzt und ob diese aktuell ist? Falls du beides mit nein beantwortet hast, dann fühl dich bestätigt, denn so geht es etwa 87% der Internetnutzer), Java, Adobe Acrobat, nicht gepatchte Sicherheitslücken oder der gute alte Klassiker "ich will den Patch schneller extern laden und gehe dafür auf eine unbekannte Seite und klicke einfach mal eine komische .exe an".

Bezeichnend ist übrigens auch: Eben jene, die sich diesen Keylogger einfangen, haben oder hatten auch schon den "BKA-Trojaner". Trotzdem ist es natürlich immer die Schuld von Blizzard - egal, was da an Hilfsangeboten kommt (weil man ja schließlich seine Pappenheimer mittlerweile kennt...) - sei es nun Login-Standortanalyse mit automatischer Sperre und Aufforderung zum Passwortwechsel, automatische SMS-Benachrichtung bei "verdächtigen Aktivitäten" oder gar Authenticatoren, die für Smartphones sogar kostenlos angeboten werden und für die offensiv geworben wird.

Also sorry, irgendwann is mal gut mit den Verschwörungstheorien, Verdächtigungen und Beschuldigungen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> im grunde ist das Auktionshaus ja keine schlechte idee nur die goldseller die alles aufkaufen und 3x teurer wieder reinstellen so das 1 stormshield mitlerweile mit 32+7% blockchance gute 150-200 mio gold kostet ist schon symptomatisch für die kranke gesellschaft in der man sich in diablo 3 begibt.


 Joa da gibts echt überzogene Angebote. Aber wenn man seine Suchkriterien richtig einschränkt findet man da auch Zeugs zu vernünftigen Preisen (unter 100K) 

Ich mag das Gold Auktionshaus eigentlich ganz gern. Das gedroppte Zeug das ganz gut ist, das aber weder ich noch nen Kumpel braucht stell ich meist ins AH und guck obs weggeht. Beim Schmied zerlegen oder bei nem Händler verkloppen kann ichs dann allemal noch. Sprich das Gold Auktionshaus hat für mich durchaus seinen Reiz. Brauchen tu ichs nicht. Aber es ist halt für mich ne nette Spielerei und wertet das Spiel für mich (bisher) noch auf.


----------



## UwePhse (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte gern später mal das Endergebniss^^

Viele Leute die Probleme haben, sind nur am heulen..
Wer heute noch Probleme hat; heult wegen den letzen 3 Wochen !

Ich hatte zu keiner Zeit echten Stress; zwar ne Warteschlange.. aber das kenn ich auch aus anderen Game´s !


----------



## Chinis (12. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt Kommentare gelesen und wollte jetzt auch mein Senf dazu geben. Also AH ist schon gar nicht so verklärt weil um an Gute Sachen zu kommen muss man fangen an zu Farmen und Ausrüstung muss noch dazu gute Magiefundbonus haben. Und wenn man kein Zeit fürs Farmen habt dann geht man halt zu AH. Auf Normal allein konnte ich den Belial nicht besiegen, es hat nur noch ne "§$"§% gedroppt, und dann bin ich zu AH gegangen und hab mir dort paar gute Dolche gekauft die welche gibt erst ab ende des Akt IV. Legendäre Sachen gibts ganz wenig und ganz selten auf Normal hat es nur beim Mönch ein Bogen gedroppt mit 16,0 Damage XD hab den immer noch, obwohl ich denke selbst den konnte ich in Ah für 10.000 Gold den verkaufen konnte. 

Fazit: Man braucht Gold, Kräften  beim Schmied macht kein Sinn bis jetzt habe kaum was gekräftet , einfacher zu AH gehen, Juwellen sammeln unnötig soweit habe alle Juwellen die ich brauchte in AH gekauft (Mackellos - Quadratisch 1000 - 3000 Gold) ich meine jetzt auf Normal und Alptraum macht kein Sinn. 
Es ist auch klar das durch AH Blizzard wollte für sich noch eine sichere Geld Quelle einbauen, das ist ja auch deren Recht, aber ich hab irgendwie ein Gefühl dass man ohne ihn hat es schwierige weiter zu kommen, es ist irgendwie ein Fluch und Segen. Eigentlich bin bisschen enttäuscht von der Spiel, die konnte viel besser werden. Die Spieler welche haben Titan Quest oder Sacred 2 gespielt werden mich verstehen.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juni 2012)

Chinis schrieb:


> ...


 
Beim besten Willen, aber wenn du schon auf Normal bei Belial Schwierigkeiten hast, machst du irgendwas falsch. Wirklich nötig wird das Auktionshaus eigentlich erst auf Inferno, auf Hell ist es immerhin schon eine gute Hilfe.


----------



## Dentagad (13. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hui, dieses Lineage Eternal sieht mal richtig geil aus


 

Lustig aufeinmal entdeckt das Spiel jeder ... ich hab das schon vor monaten gepostet und gefragt was nun besser aussieht wenn man nun nicht wissen würde was Diablo ist. Also da wird wohl jeder sagen das das einfach ganze Dimensionen sind. So muss ein NewGen H&S für mich aussehn! Das "zeichnen" der Zauber ist ebenso eine innovation die ich unglaublich gut finde und das Spiel ein wenig "Skilliger" machen.

Trotz allem ist D3 kein schlechtes Spiel. Es hat nur massive Probleme ab Inferno und abartige Designfehler aufgrund der Items. Diese hätte man aber in der Beta angehen sollen und nicht erst jetzt nach Release. Den jetzt wird das Spiel dadurch untergehen


----------



## Dentagad (13. Juni 2012)

Chinis schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Kommentare gelesen und wollte jetzt auch mein Senf dazu geben. Also AH ist schon gar nicht so verklärt weil um an Gute Sachen zu kommen muss man fangen an zu Farmen und Ausrüstung muss noch dazu gute Magiefundbonus haben. Und wenn man kein Zeit fürs Farmen habt dann geht man halt zu AH. Auf Normal allein konnte ich den Belial nicht besiegen, es hat nur noch ne "§$"§% gedroppt, und dann bin ich zu AH gegangen und hab mir dort paar gute Dolche gekauft die welche gibt erst ab ende des Akt IV. Legendäre Sachen gibts ganz wenig und ganz selten auf Normal hat es nur beim Mönch ein Bogen gedroppt mit 16,0 Damage XD hab den immer noch, obwohl ich denke selbst den konnte ich in Ah für 10.000 Gold den verkaufen konnte.
> 
> Fazit: Man braucht Gold, Kräften  beim Schmied macht kein Sinn bis jetzt habe kaum was gekräftet , einfacher zu AH gehen, Juwellen sammeln unnötig soweit habe alle Juwellen die ich brauchte in AH gekauft (Mackellos - Quadratisch 1000 - 3000 Gold) ich meine jetzt auf Normal und Alptraum macht kein Sinn.
> Es ist auch klar das durch AH Blizzard wollte für sich noch eine sichere Geld Quelle einbauen, das ist ja auch deren Recht, aber ich hab irgendwie ein Gefühl dass man ohne ihn hat es schwierige weiter zu kommen, es ist irgendwie ein Fluch und Segen. Eigentlich bin bisschen enttäuscht von der Spiel, die konnte viel besser werden. Die Spieler welche haben Titan Quest oder Sacred 2 gespielt werden mich verstehen.




Ne also Titan Quest und Sacred 2 hatten nichtmal ansatzweise chancen. Nur weil D3 die isosicht besitzt und man angeblich ein veraltetes System benutzt heist das doch noch lange nichts. Heutzutage gehen eben alle Spiele auf die 3D sicht oder soll etwa ein Tera kein H&S sein? Da renn ich auch nur durch und hau alles kurz und klein. Das Genre Hacknslay existiert schon lange nicht mehr in der form vor 10 Jahren. Hacknslay heist ja eigentlich nur das das ein RPG ist mit wenig RPG anteil. Das sind doch heutzutage fast alle RPGs nur besitzen die eben nicht mehr die übliche Isosicht.

Ich vergleiche weiterhin Ultima Online mit all den anderen und das ist für mich unerreicht! Aus D3 hätte man viel viel mehr machen können. Das Auktionshaus hätte man als beispiel ingame machen können. Das man eine art Lobby joint und von da aus mit Spieler auch normal handeln kann. Da hätte man den Marktplatz in Akt 2 nehmen können weil der auch grafisch sehr gut passt. Nur hat Blizzard irgendwie geschlafen. Ich frag mich was die die ganzen Jahre gemacht haben wo andere Firmen ganze MMORPG Giganten rausgebracht haben die mit sicherheit bei weitem schwerer zu realisieren sind.

So ist das ein Diablo 2.0 mit den selben Fehler und neuen Fehler und der üblichen Itemspirale. Schon in Diablo2 war die rede von Gildenhäuser für das Closed B-net ...


----------



## Miniewee (13. Juni 2012)

2. Was sagst du zu den gelegentlichen Serverproblemen?

X In der ersten Woche hatte ich noch Verständnis dafür doch inzwischen nervt es.

*Schon traurig das Blizzard sowas nicht besser kann!
Jahrelange erfahrung durch wow was ziemlich stabil mittlerweile ist
Lueage of Legends hat weniger server probs (zu anfangszeit gehabt) lol ....

3. Die Online-Pflicht in Diablo 3 ist …
X  Die Online-Pflicht in Diablo 3 ist …   … eine völlig gerechtfertigte Sicherheitsmaßnahme zum Schutz vor Cheatern und Betrügern im bald kommenden Echtgeldauktionshaus.

*Tjaa der schutz ist gerechtfertigt da das spiel aber soviele exploits hatte was schon lächerlich genug ist da von blizzard...
Sollte Blizzard sich erstmal sorgen um die stabilität machen und dafür sorgen das der ONLINE mode
auch IMMER verfügbar ist ausser an patch days...

4. Deine Meinung zum enorm hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad im Inferno-Modus?
X ----
*Ähm ja ich weiß nicht ob Inferno ehr Schwierig oder unbalaced-Unmöglich ist (was meeles angeht)
Ich spiele Inferno akt3-4 mittlerweile aber naja die Variation zwichen den skills und die auswahl an taktiken die einen für jede mobgruppe zur verfügung stehen sind ziemlich mau
z.b Hart hits mobs machen dich halt 1-2hits (als dd) da bleibt nicht viel skill oder taktiken die man verwenden kann...Tank = Life pro hit /attackspeed DD= Attackspeed / Krit Ziemlich fade was da die auswahl angeht

8. Wenn du EINEN Aspekt von Diablo 3 ändern/verbessern könntest, welcher wäre das?
X Das Balancing des Inferno-Modus

*Und: Die Variation an taktiken die zu verfügung stehen aber dafür muss blizzard das spiel von grund auf nochmal aufarbeiten


----------



## brian6526 (16. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht's mit der Auswertung aus?
Oder noch besser ... einen offiziellen Nachtest mit ner Wertung um die 40/100?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (18. Juni 2012)

brian6526 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit der Auswertung aus? Oder noch besser ... einen offiziellen Nachtest mit ner Wertung um die 40/100?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir die Zahlen heute Nachmittag veröffentlichen. Abwerten werden wir nicht.

Petra
PC Games


----------

